# 101 Annoying Things You've Heard Your Friends Say While Scrambling Your Cube



## Ian McFluffigus (Mar 7, 2009)

We've all wanted to show off our abilities to solve the Rubik's cube in god-like speeds to our friends, (that's in fact why I got started in the first place. )

And of course, your friends just don't think it's enough to maybe play around with the cube for a minute and hand it to us, they want to _trick_ us. 

Ooooooh.

Find the right combination of twists and turns that will make it impossible for us cubers to solve the thing. So, of course, they take (kidnap) our cubes from us and turn it for half-an-hour, thinking the longer they sit there and goof off with the cube, the longer it will take us to solve it. And then we hand the thing back to them in the solved position as fast as you always have and they say, "You saw me scramble it. You cheated. Now I have to do it again." And they huddle up against some wall and play around with it for twice as long. And sometimes, you're tempted to ask them, "When are you going to give back my freaking cube!?! AHHRGH!!!!"

And then we could hear any of the following.

1. I'm trying to make it so two of the same colors aren't touching.
2. I'm trying to make it so two of the same colors aren't on one side.
3. I'm too busy switching around your stickers for a cruel prank.
4. Quit looking at me scramble this you cheater!!! Now I have to start all over again.
5. I'm not really scrambling your cube, I'm trying to solve it like you do. (In your dreams.)
6. Several of your pieces popped out while I was scrambling it, so I just put them back in a random orientation. I hope it doesn't ruin you for life.
7. Why is the green side always opposite of the blue side?
8. Oh, here you go. [you get a solved cube back in your hand]
9. I was just wondering, were you raised by scientists who kidnapped you at birth?
10. Could you teach me? (That's why God invented the _internet_.)
11. [Absolute silence]

Feel free to add to the list, and keep counting off. If you're the next person to add, start going 12, 13, 14, 15... etc. Until we get to 101. If we get to 101, I have a special surprise for everybody who participated!


----------



## byu (Mar 7, 2009)

12. You can't watch me

I know it's similar, but this phrase is said before scrambling


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 7, 2009)

13. "It's not scrambled enough yet!"


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 7, 2009)

14. (On commenting on fast solves) Dood, you know I made it easy for you. Lemme try that again.

15. (On commenting on slow solves) Dood, you know it's because I mixed it up really well.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Mar 7, 2009)

i get sometimes like:

16. can u solve this now (whereby it's scrambled in 3 or 4 moves!)
17. how can twist that corner?

btw nice comments on 5 and 8,


----------



## Ellis (Mar 7, 2009)

18) What, are you just gunna take the stickers off? I did that once. (I get that every time)


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 7, 2009)

19) *A U2 is done* Now watch ME solve it!
20) You gotta be like a genius to do this, man.


----------



## DcF1337 (Mar 7, 2009)

21. Don't you ever get bored of it? (Don't you ever get bored of scrambling?)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Mar 7, 2009)

I can't believe he actually said this xD

22. My cousin (it's always a cousin...) *could* do it in 5 seconds behind his back

:facepalm:


----------



## Benny (Mar 7, 2009)

23. Back in the 80`s you would be the man


----------



## gboh19 (Mar 7, 2009)

24. you're just being lucky


----------



## Spyyder (Mar 7, 2009)

"I know a guy who can (do it in 5 seconds/behind his back in 20 seconds)"

It seems that EVERYONE knows a guy. >_>


----------



## Tommie (Mar 7, 2009)

26.Haha no matter how hard you try now, you`ll never be able to solve this *after 40 seconds* WHAT THE HELL!?


----------



## tim (Mar 7, 2009)

Spyyder said:


> "I know a guy who can (do it in 5 seconds/behind his back in 20 seconds)"
> 
> It seems that EVERYONE knows a guy. >_>



Obviously everyone knows Erik and Ville.


----------



## slocuber (Mar 7, 2009)

When I showed my new eastsheen 4x4x4 to my family thay said: how many colours does this cube has? My grandma said: here you go, i scrambled it too much. sorry because you cant solve it again.


----------



## Bomber (Mar 7, 2009)

27. When scrambling they tell me they are going to scramble it so much that it is impossible to solve.

28. Commenting on a 2x2, when they tell me to give it them because it is so much easier to solve that even they could do it.

29. To those whom I have shown how to pop a piece, they love to take a few pieces out and mess them around. They especially like it how they can twist a corner because the cube is so loose.

30. Those who genuinely believe they can solve the cube after self-scrambling with two or three moves, telling you to watch, and then exclaim "YEY, I solves it!".

Reading them is quite funny; it is so true. Especially when mentioning peeling off the stickers.


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 7, 2009)

31. If you know how to solve it, its easy.
32. I could solve it, too, if I wanted to. (Sure you can  )


-> Its kind of fun reading all this!!!


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 7, 2009)

33. (my friend at work) "here, I've turned it 150 times, I bet you can't solve it now"


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 7, 2009)

34. (My friend says)I could have done it but my color scheme is different. There was no blue on my cube.
35. When I was five I could do it but now I am unable to do so (Actually cant even make a cross).


----------



## Odin (Mar 7, 2009)

36. You must be Asian.
37. Dood I thought the only thing Mexicans could do was jump a fence.

I hate people who think offending my race is a compliment.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 7, 2009)

38. How do you move this (corner sticker) to here (to an edge piece)?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 7, 2009)

it frustrates me the most wen people as how to solve it and say "how do i get this piece over there??" or "OO LOOK!!!! I GOT 2 GREENS!!"


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 7, 2009)

40. Are you autistic or something?
41. those glasses must have computers in them telling you what to do (I got that once on the bus)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 7, 2009)

42. I'm going to scramble it so you CAN'T SOLVE IT.


----------



## lostcuber108 (Mar 7, 2009)

24. I'm gonna scramble it so you can't ever solve it again.

25. This doesn't have a Rubik's logo it can't be a real cube. You cheat!

26. Why's it so loose?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 7, 2009)

this cube moves so fast!!!! i can tell you've been playing with it forever!!!! (no dumbass...i'm smart enough to lubricate it after a certain point..)


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 7, 2009)

46. I bet you just remember how I scrambled it.

47. I always peel the stickers off.
^ Makes me so mad.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 7, 2009)

48. What's the secret to that thing? (Solve five sides...)


----------



## person917 (Mar 7, 2009)

49. (my friend said) I saw some guy do that in like 5 seconds blindfolded


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 7, 2009)

50. Did you know the world record is like 15 seconds? (or like, 3 seconds)
51. Are you real? (they're onto me)
52. Guess what! One time... my friend... couldn't solve it and... (cracks up) took the stickers off and put them on solved!!!!!! (they think they're so original!)
53. *pop* You need a new one, you can't turn this one without breaking it. (turning at like, 1 turn/3 sec.)


----------



## Hakan (Mar 7, 2009)

53. You must be crazy good at maths!!
54. Once, like 3 years ago, I was trying to solve it for hours and hours, and finally after about 10 hours I had solved it. But now I can't do it anymore.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 7, 2009)

53. you must be good in math(but i dont)
54.it is called youtube(im like go learn it yourself then)
55. when someone pops my cube, they say he broke your cube


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 7, 2009)

56. When I was a kid I used to switch the stickers hahaha lol. (No you didn't. I have no ****ing idea why people say this.)


----------



## Leeman (Mar 7, 2009)

57. It's easy once you know the pattern. I heard if you keep doing the same move over and over, it will eventually be solved. (I HATE that one)


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 7, 2009)

58. "I solved it once, it took like 4 hours." My response: "Cool! Can I see?"


----------



## byu (Mar 7, 2009)

59. (After I explain the cross) It's too hard, i quit
60. (After I explain the cross) It's way too easy now that I get it, I just don't want to do it
61. (After I explain how to solve the whole cube) I'm already a professional, I average like 8 minutes, I don't need to get faster
62. I can get a side... let me show you.
63. I solved an 1000x1000x1000 with my brother in like 5 minutes! (Really, where'd you buy the cube?)


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 7, 2009)

54. Isnt the world record 1 second blindfolded
55. What i bet u do is u cheat, u actually, move ur hands so fast we cant see u take the stickers off and put them back on.
56. its hard to scramble it


----------



## byu (Mar 7, 2009)

67. Please let me scramble it! (Fine)
5 seconds later... pop, the entire yellow layer flies apart.


----------



## AJelsma (Mar 7, 2009)

24. Erno Rubik 
25. They shove their hands on it and touch it and completely distract ( a can handle talking but not being able to see it wow) {normal solve}


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 7, 2009)

i lost the numbers. you just do what you did backwards


----------



## julesv (Mar 7, 2009)

"It's impossible to solve it blindfolded if you don't have stickers you can feel."
"Let me scramble it! I'm better at scrambling than you!" (0.1 TPS)


----------



## Gparker (Mar 7, 2009)

71?

dude, anyone can solve that*he takes cube* says **** this


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 7, 2009)

72.(going off of Gparker's guess) "I don't have the patience to solve one of those." (As if turning it for a long enough time will eventually solve it)

73."I can do it too! Lets see...This goes here...........then i move thissssssss one..........uhhh....."


----------



## pinoycuber (Mar 7, 2009)

74. Do you want me to scramble that in peices? (Owned)


----------



## goldencuber (Mar 7, 2009)

75. No way, do it again...(few days later) ok, do it behind your back...(then...) fine but this time you don't get to cheat and look at the cube before solving (good idea, but you can't see it either)
76. Does U R D L U R D L to make it look scrambled. "Hey look, I can solve it U' R'.....huh? what the? HERE SOLVE IT"
77.Does RU RU RU RU RU RU RU RU....done
78. (someone see's my 5x5x5) "WT? is that, like 7 sides?"
79. NERD!!! (explain why?) ...............Asians....(the world record holder is caucasion) really, what's the record? (7 secs but avg is really)...DANG UR SLOW


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 7, 2009)

commented during the whole solve and scrambling process "LUBE THE RUBE CUBE!!!"


----------



## rmendbball (Mar 8, 2009)

81: *POP* AHA, EVERYONE< ITS A FAKE CUBEEEE

82: Do you have a life?

83: okay, how do I get this piece, here??


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 8, 2009)

84. When it pops while solving, "He's cheating." My response, "Lets see you try to solve it." I don't actually respond. I'm too annoyed to.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 8, 2009)

Ian McFluffigus said:


> 10. Could you teach me? (That's why God invented the _internet_.)



Wrong. I would be happy to teach anyone who ask me. Why are everyone being so cruel? Non-cubists aren't bad or stupid. Also, I don't think God invented the Internet. I don't like pompous people whether they are cubists or not.


----------



## Stryker X7 (Mar 8, 2009)

85) I can solve that blind-folded behind my back
86) Lubricating your cube? That's the most stupid thing I've ever heard of (in response of me saying "i need to lube my cube")
87) Get a life
88) IT'S MAGIC! HE'S A HERETIC!
89) Front, Right inverted, front, left, back, center... (a cuber tries to mess me up at school)
90) someone: Let me **** that up for ya
me: **** it up as in scrambling or breaking?
someone: **** it up as in breaking.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Mar 8, 2009)

91. My uncle has like a 20x20 and he does it under a minute!

fail...


----------



## crispy1337 (Mar 8, 2009)

92. Friend: This thing is the devil!!! It's sucking me in with it's evil powers * throws against the wall and break*
Me: Dude, you owe me 15 bucks
Friend: WTF, you paid that much for that...****


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 8, 2009)

93. "Are you doing it BLD?"
Story: Some guy is scrambling my cube and hands me it. He only did a U2, so I scrambled it some more without looking at it so that it doesn't look like I'm cheating. He says, "Are you doing it BLD?"


----------



## Ian McFluffigus (Mar 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Ian McFluffigus said:
> 
> 
> > 10. Could you teach me? (That's why God invented the _internet_.)
> ...



I've tried teaching a couple of people once... And none of them retained a single thing I said. I'm not pompous, it's just that, well, I _don't_ have to energy to teach anybody how to do it. And the internet is so much better at explaining it. I know _tons _of smart cubists who are definately capable of learning how to solve it. I'm pretty sure almost anybody's capable of solving it, actually.

And yes, I do realize that God did not invent the internet. That I believe was Al Gore.

94. Are you aspiring to be the little Chinese guy on Youtube?

Edit: Thanks KubeKid


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 8, 2009)

Ian McFluffigus said:


> ...
> And yes, I do realize that God did not invent the internet. That I believe was Al Gore.



That's exactly what I thought!



Ian McFluffigus said:


> 91. Are you aspiring to be the little Chinese guy on Youtube?



No, I'm trying to be the little Japanese guy on Youtube (you know, that Yu guy... I haz hearz he purty good...)


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 8, 2009)

That's actually 94, so people don't get confused. You should probably edit it.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 8, 2009)

95. can i break it?


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 8, 2009)

96. I used to be able to do that in x.yz seconds faster than you (where x, y and z represent integers faster than the time you just got).

97. There's a reason why I scrambled it like that (when you get a slow solve)

98. Did you use lifehacks there or am I missing something??


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 8, 2009)

99. *has to turn a corner or flip an edge after a pop* person: OMG your cheating!


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 8, 2009)

100. yea so what, my brother can solve that in 5 seconds i swear to god!
101. pfft i can do that easily (and then if they can't do it they say: i wasnt even trying)


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 8, 2009)

Yay! 101! Now to 1001 and then OVER 9000!!! 1001 over 9000 to be exact. To 10001.


----------



## Ian McFluffigus (Mar 8, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Yay! 101! Now to 1001 and then OVER 9000!!! 1001 over 9000 to be exact. To 10001.



That had to be close to just 24 hours.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 8, 2009)

First post was 23 hours ago. I though there would be 101 in like 2 hours


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 8, 2009)

so ian, you said that if we reached 101 then we would get something special... and also i was the one who posted the 101th one so i deserve a special awesome thingy!!!


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 8, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> so ian, you said that if we reached 101 then we would get something special... and also i was the one who posted the 101th one so i deserve a special awesome thingy!!!



please define the phrase "special awesome thingy" 

i do recall you saying something about a reward for making it to 101..


----------



## Ian McFluffigus (Mar 8, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> so ian, you said that if we reached 101 then we would get something special... and also i was the one who posted the 101th one so i deserve a special awesome thingy!!!



The special suprise is that there is no special suprise!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXhJKzI1u48


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 8, 2009)

Ian McFluffigus said:


> Regisiew said:
> 
> 
> > so ian, you said that if we reached 101 then we would get something special... and also i was the one who posted the 101th one so i deserve a special awesome thingy!!!
> ...



What a most ingenious paradox


----------



## byu (Mar 8, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> so ian, you said that if we reached 101 then we would get something special... and also i was the one who posted the 101th one so i deserve a special awesome thingy!!!



Hey, I was the first one (other than Ian) to post. If you get a "special awesome thingy" then so do I.

However, the surprise is just a link to a weird paradox.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 8, 2009)

let's continue past 101 

102: "omg this thing moves so much nicer than mine, did you put vaseline in it or something?"
103: *hands scrambled over, and immediately starts timing out loud*
104: "whoah its purple, how did you make it like that?" (refering to my violet c4y cube)
105: me: *does a nice sub-15 solve* someone else: " HOLY **** that was like 35 seconds!! AMAZING"


----------



## byu (Mar 8, 2009)

106. (I mess up on PLL and end up getting a 30.xx solve) Whoa! You did that in like 4 seconds! (opposite of 105)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 8, 2009)

Ian McFluffigus said:


> The special suprise is that there is no special suprise!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXhJKzI1u48



that doesnt surprise me


----------



## Stryker X7 (Mar 8, 2009)

107) (after solving a seemly impossible scramble [it's seemly impossible to non-cubers]) "i hate you"


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Mar 8, 2009)

108) I saw more than 1 of the same colour together

:/


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

109)stop ******* solving it you asian nerd!


----------



## Tommie (Mar 8, 2009)

i also get "Hah. you messed it up now!"
in a middle of a PLL


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 8, 2009)

Tommie said:


> i also get "Hah. you messed it up now!"
> in a middle of a PLL



I've started getting such comments and I can't understand why. My PLLs are usually sub-2, so I'm surprised that they have opportunities to even say this. Funny thing is that I usually finish the solve before they finish their sentence.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Tommie said:
> 
> 
> > i also get "Hah. you messed it up now!"
> ...



is easy too see, when i do my pll, they say nothing, but after im done, they say "wow, i thought you messed it up"


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I've started getting such comments and I can't understand why. My PLLs are usually sub-2, so I'm surprised that they have opportunities to even say this. Funny thing is that I usually finish the solve before they finish their sentence.




I've never had anyone say that during a PLL, but I have many times whilst doing OLL parity.


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Tommie said:
> 
> 
> > i also get "Hah. you messed it up now!"
> ...



That type of comment usually happens when I use a G permutation.


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 8, 2009)

Tommie said:


> i also get "Hah. you messed it up now!"
> in a middle of a PLL



Above, I'm assuming is #110?

Anyway, on a related note:
111. But you had it done, you retard (referring to the brief pause between OLL and PLL)


----------



## MistArts (Mar 8, 2009)

112. *Finishes OLL* You got one side!


----------



## bamman1108 (Mar 8, 2009)

113. The word "side".
114. The word "sticker".


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 8, 2009)

114.
(continuing from 112) "Yay, you got one side" *finished PLL* "WTF how'd you get the rest so quickly"

115. 
"cool, did you figure that out on your own?" 
"no, I learned it from a video on youtube" 
"you cheated!"

116.
"do you and other cubic people have nothing else better to do?"

117.
"nice one, did you memorize all the algorithms?"
"what do you mean?"
"you know...like RiDiRD"
"no"
"you solve it without algorithms?!??"


----------



## coolmission (Mar 9, 2009)

118. "You know, 60 years ago, people were awarded a doctorate for solving this thing"

Some guy actually told me that while I was cubing in public. I really had concentrate not to laugh in his face.


----------



## Odin (Mar 9, 2009)

119. You’re not fast, my dad can solve it in 5 minutes! That’s faster then you would ever be able to solve that thing. 

I don’t like my cousin....


----------



## byu (Mar 9, 2009)

120. the best I've done is getting 5 sides


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 9, 2009)

121: I scrambled it too much, you'll never get it.


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh and...

122. I think I solved one of those once.

123. When I solve one it is usually by luck...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 9, 2009)

124-infinity: Anything.


----------



## toast (Mar 9, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> 124-infinity: Anything.



This thread has just ended.


----------



## Odin (Mar 9, 2009)

(Ignoring what Toast and KubeKid73 said) 124. When your about to do a solve and people call you a cheater for analyzing the cube.


----------



## byu (Mar 9, 2009)

(Considering what Toast and KubeKid73 said)

Two Infinity (and beyond?). A Rubik's cube is impossible to solve!


----------



## bamman1108 (Mar 9, 2009)

125. (After a pop): Ha! It broke.
126. (When you put the piece back in): WTF? How did you do that?
127. (Also after putting the piece in): I wish I knew that earlier. Taking the thing apart would've be way easier than replacing the stickers.
128. (When you figure out that the cube is now unsolvable, and flip an edge piece): Cheater! I knew I scrambled it too well for you!


----------



## JL58 (Mar 9, 2009)

129: Is there a method?
130: Once you solve it like 10 times, "isn't it always the same thing"?
131: Do you time yourself?
132: I could never do that.
133: (After not even looking at the result of the T-perm) It's not done. It's not, I swear. You made a mistake. (that time I did not screw up my T )))
134: I want your babies!
135: So it's all recognition, memory and dexterity isn't it? (That was a pretty smart comment...)
136: in a transcontinental flight, after 10 hours without a minute of sleep and and maybe 400 solves a flight attendant told me: "WOW you did it! Congratulations!"


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 9, 2009)

137. Why is it white?


----------



## robinkwant (Mar 9, 2009)

91) while solving a sheppards cube the arrwos point to the solution


----------



## bamman1108 (Mar 9, 2009)

139. Why is your rubik's logo a toilet?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 10, 2009)

140. oooo dude pull out the 5 sided one!! (referring to the 5x5...) me: umm dude... a cube has 6 sides regardless of the amount of layers...
141. Makes 4 turns...and then is incapable of re-doing those turns
142. (my personal favorite) dude u have no life...ur such a nerd... (thats wen i quote bill gates  "be nice to the nerds....chances are you're going to end up working for them "


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 10, 2009)

I love that quote!!!


----------



## byu (Mar 10, 2009)

143. Ooh, that cube is a really weird shape (Square-1)
144. Can you solve that?

145. (Watching me adjust the tension) Hey, I didn't know that cubes have screws!
146. (Next day, person pulls out storebought cube) Hey, mine doesn't have them!


----------



## felix (Mar 10, 2009)

Ian McFluffigus said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Ian McFluffigus said:
> ...



I got my cube for a month or so (pb 51), and I have already (tried to) teach 5 people. 3 didn't really get it, 2 did. So maybe it depends on your students?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 10, 2009)

147. Why are you still solving that thing?
148. Dude how long did it take you to learn that? (Nice question, but hear it TOO MUCH DX)
149. I don't see how you can solve that thing (not referring to speed, just solving it)
150. You have to be like a genius to do that stuff man!
151. You're really weird, but being able to do that makes is still cool (  )

We've just accomplish Pokemon Set 1... yeah...


----------



## byu (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, I have taught over 20 people. My results are:

2 people sub-2 min
1 person sub-6 min
1 person sub-10 min
5 people give up after F2L
11 people give up after cross

EDIT:
152. What would you do if the Rubik's cube was never invented (My answer: I would invent it)


----------



## Ian McFluffigus (Mar 10, 2009)

felix said:


> Ian McFluffigus said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



Well, I was trying to teach a bunch of middle schoolers. 

153. If you solved three sides, wouldn't the entire thing already be done?
154. I know an easier way! Taking off the stickers and putting them back on!


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 10, 2009)

I HATE #148!!!


----------



## person917 (Mar 10, 2009)

155. person: What is that?
me: 7x7x7
person: is that the biggest cube?
me: yes
person: I bet there is a bigger cube out there and the government is hiding it.
(no joke this really happened and the kid was dead serious...)


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 10, 2009)

156: I bet I could make a 10x10.
In my head: Idiot


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 10, 2009)

157. (while solving) wow, how do you know what to turn?
158. (same Person after solving) Wow, if you would do that infront of your teacher, he would give you an A+ for it.

Kinda unusual comments from a friend's mom.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 10, 2009)

159.dude you beat it once, now what, are you in love with it or something?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 10, 2009)

160) I used to have one of those things, but a piece fell off of it so I threw it out.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 10, 2009)

161) I bet you can't solve a "real" rubik's cube (referring to the 3x3x3 when I was solving a 5x5x5)


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Mar 11, 2009)

162) School Administrator: Can you solve that. 
*talking about my 90% finished 7x7*
Me: Yeah, it's not that hard.
Him: Nah, I don't believe you.

Then he walks away. I wish I would've found him and showed him my finished 7x7 two minutes later.

164) Teacher: Hey there's the Rubrik's guy.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Mar 11, 2009)

165) how do you spin it so fast


----------



## Faz (Mar 11, 2009)

166 - On PLL - "Ooh you've done a side!"


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Mar 11, 2009)

Ian McFluffigus said:


> 153. If you solved three sides, wouldn't the entire thing already be done?
> 154. I know an easier way! Taking off the stickers and putting them back on!



Oh god... I remember these too well... both of them... *starts crying*

16x (didn't count the numbers): how many hours a day do you spend on that that thing?!?!

My answer: eh 10 or 12 hours a day when I have a lot of homework, if I don't have any, maybe 18 hours... (a lie obviously)


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 11, 2009)

167: I can only solve five sides.
168: You need a new cube, this one breaks way too much. (How is it that we all turn at like, at least three tps and never pop when all of our friends turn at like, .3 tps and pop every other second?)


----------



## panyan (Mar 11, 2009)

my favourite:

"is that done enough? my hand hurts!"

when my friends scrambles my 7x7x7!


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Mar 11, 2009)

170: "OOOOHHHH!!! I can solve one side of those!!"

Me: "Yeah, and I can solve all 6 sides... at the same time..."


----------



## Nukoca (Mar 13, 2009)

171: Punk kid across the way: Why does your cube look so old?

Me: The stickers wore off, so I painted it. Then the paint wore off and I painted it again. Then the paint wore off and I painted it again. And the paint's starting to wear off now so I should really paint it again.

Punk kid across the way: You wore off the stickers?!


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 13, 2009)

172) the Blend-Tec guy solved that in 25 seconds using only one finger, and he wasn't even looking!
173) wow, I'd take me like 10 minutes to figure that out


----------



## cjp66 (Mar 13, 2009)

174. I bet my 8 year old could do that, she's very smart (so my kids are morons then?)


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Mar 13, 2009)

175) Teacher: "Hey you're gonna put away your crack cube!"

That one made me laugh.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 13, 2009)

What? Lol.


----------



## byu (Mar 13, 2009)

176) (I perform a sub-20 solve) I heard the world record is like, 4 minutes for that thing. You should be the world record holder.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol. Someone said to me:
177. There's like a competition like once a year, you should go.
XP I would get murdered (At cubing.) if I ever went to one.


----------



## byu (Mar 13, 2009)

178. Can you solve it blindfolded?

I respond Yes

179. No you can't! Show me.

I do it, and get sub-3

180. Wow, do the stickers feel different or something? (I get this one a lot)

I say No

181. Then how do you do it?

I say that I memorize it

182. That's impossible


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 13, 2009)

183. Whoa! Is that a 7 sided one? (talking about 7x7x7)


----------



## byu (Mar 13, 2009)

184. (looks at 4x4) Is that one harder than the normal one?


----------



## aukrainea (Mar 13, 2009)

24: Yeah yeah... I could solve it.. ( U2 is done ) ...... YAY I DONE IT IN 3 Seconds!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 13, 2009)

lol... you people make noncubists look dumb... you guys probably at one point were noncubers so I wouldn't insult them... I don't think there's anything wrong with not being determined to decode a plastic toy... But I can get annoyed when they say this though:

185. (after I attempt to teach them) Hand me it overnight and I'll figure out how to solve it on my own! I refuse then they go JERK!
186. (fake turning the cube vigorously) yes!!!! I'm doing it!!!


----------



## Unknown (Mar 13, 2009)

185. I've solved my cube at a birthday party of a friend. (sub-30)
Someone then take my cube, run around showing it to everybody and shout: "OH MY GOD! THIS GUY SOLVED THIS THING! HE TURNS IT LIKE A MACHINE!"


----------



## James Kobel (Mar 13, 2009)

186.(Does 1 turn and pops whole cube) Ha, I know how you do it, you just dismatle it to make it look solved.
187.Wow! You should do that for Anna Rubik.
188.Ha, you are sooo slow, I bet I could do that in like, a second(pops cube)


----------



## chrypton1 (Mar 13, 2009)

189. I almost solved the cube once, there was only one piece(edge piece) flipped the other way! (Impossible)


----------



## James Kobel (Mar 13, 2009)

190.You know that if you solve 3 sides the other 3 will automatically be solved?
Me: (misorients 2 opposite edges)Not really...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 13, 2009)

200. I'm going to teach you how to solve it without seeing. I'll scramble it and you solve it. (turns once) (I solve) (turns twice) (I solve) etc.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 13, 2009)

201. you know youtube taught me how to solve 2 sides of that, but i forgot how to solve the rest of them

haha that happend today


----------



## krazedkat (Mar 14, 2009)

202) You're still not even CLOSE to as smart as me... (You wish )


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 14, 2009)

203. A dialogue that, unfortunately, I've heard far too often:
n00b: Are you doing that blindfolded?!!?!?
Me: Um... yeah... (see the gray thing covering my eyes? That's called a blindfold, ladies and gentlemen.)
n00b: How do you do it?
Me: I memorize the cube, and then solve it. (Another explanation is saying that I memorize the orientations and permutations of the cube using visual memo, and then use some restrictive algorithms to solve it - they generally suddenly realize they had something important to do after I begin saying that)
n00b: How do you know when to stop?
Me:... Um... I *memorized* it....


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 14, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> n00b: How do you know when to stop?


 I hear that ALL the time! They appearantly think you do the same move over and over again until its solved.


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > n00b: How do you know when to stop?
> ...



Well, obviously, we either:
1) set it up, and therefore are cheating,
2) looked at it during the memorization phase, and therefore are cheating,
3) move our fingers too fast, and therefore aren't human, or
4) our cubes are too "slippery", and therefore aren't legal.


----------



## goldencuber (Mar 14, 2009)

204. someone takes the cube and turns it fast to scramble it (i mean really fast, 5+tps) on they're doing L l L' l' R r turns.
205.Wow it feels like you're cube is going to fall apart (which isn't really annoying but then), I'll take it apart.
206.After saying that my cube is lubed...People start saying "I'll lube your cube" with odd emphasis and an all too weird smile. Creepy


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 14, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> Well, obviously, we either:
> 1) set it up, and therefore are cheating,
> 2) looked at it during the memorization phase, and therefore are cheating,
> 3) move our fingers too fast, and therefore aren't human, or
> 4) our cubes are too "slippery", and therefore aren't legal.


XD 
so true!


----------



## andatude (Mar 14, 2009)

205: I hate it when you give them the cube and they start going all hardocre scrambling it and a piece pops. GRR!!

206: Same thing as 205 but give it back to u and they have mixed it twice. wtf?/


----------



## rmendbball (Mar 14, 2009)

209:"watz ur b3st tim3?" "10.54 seconds." "yeah but who mixed it up?" "me?" "yeah but u memorized what u did and reversed it!!!" "they are computer generated scr... ah forget it."

210:"HE BEAT THE CUBIK'S RUBE!!!"


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 14, 2009)

not an annoying thing I've heard, but what happened

(happened at Cebit (Asus/intel stand))
while looking at the overclocking compo I was OHing a cube when suddenly the presenter walks up to me
this all happens with the presenter talking German and me talking English
"Can you solve it?"
"yes"
"okay, I'll scramble it, you solve it"
"sure, (gives him the cube) but watch out because it tends to...."
*cube explodes*
"pop"


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 14, 2009)

212: Let me *jumble* it up for you

just sounds weird.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 14, 2009)

213) "You're playing with that silly block thing again? Find a REAL hobby."
214) 
me: *solving a 3x3x3 siamese cube*
"what kind of cube is that" 
"a siamese Rubik's cube" 
"where did you get it?" 
"I made it" 
"how?" 
"I glued 2 cubes together"
"WTF? Why would you wreck them?"


----------



## Garmon (Mar 14, 2009)

215) You should get the GUINESS WR for that, you get 1 million pounds.
216) Cheater.
217) You spend way too much time on this.


----------



## andatude (Mar 15, 2009)

218) " HACKZOR!!!!"
219) finished the cube " GG BRO !!"


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 15, 2009)

Haha. I read all the pages, and have heard probably %75+ of them.

220) Them: "What's the fastest you have done that?"
Me: "14 seconds"
Them: "I couldn't do it in 14 YEARS."

221) Dean of admissions at Eckerd College, giving a speech to all the incoming freshman(Talking about cool things about all of us). "One of our accepted students can even solve a Rubik's Cube in under 20 seconds. It would take me longer than that to pick it up."

222) You know the world record is like 2 minutes for that!

223) Are you a world record holder?


And, of course, all scrambles done by non cubers are usually, L6 B3 x' R5 D2 Rw8


----------



## byu (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't know where to put this, but today, someone scrambled my cube for me, so I could do a BLD. I told them I could memo in under a minute. Turns out I ended up doing a BLD FMC, I found an optimal solution of 6 moves. Turns out the scramble was:

R2 L2 z R L z R2 L2


----------



## toast (Mar 15, 2009)

224) A guy who can solve a cube in less than 2 minutes and thinks he's awesome playing with my cube:
"Duddeee, you lubed this too much..." *POP*
"Exactly! You lubed it too much!"


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 15, 2009)

toast said:


> 224) A guy who can a cube in less than 2 minutes and thinks he's awesome playing with my cube:
> "Duddeee, you lubed this too much..." *POP*
> "Exactly! You lubed it too much!"



I hate it when people think they have a better idea of what makes a good cube then you because it pops whenever they hold it  My friends try to explain to me why their storeboughts are infinitely better than my DIYs...

225) Can I see your 4D cube? (referring to the 4x4)
226) Any time a cube is referred to by the amount of stickers on a face, eg. "the 9 cube" for a 3x3, or "that 4 cube" for a 2x2. I can't stand that.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 15, 2009)

227) Are you faster than Will Smith?

(Some random lady asked me that when I was cubing on a train to NY)


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 15, 2009)

228) (After playing with my STORE BOUGHT cube in the water) You shoulda told me not to before. Store bought, with the paper stickers, and that was my best speed cube, and now it sucks.

229) This square is wierd.
Wtf? Square?


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Mar 23, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> 125. (After a pop): Ha! It broke.
> 126. (When you put the piece back in): WTF? How did you do that?
> 127. (Also after putting the piece in): I wish I knew that earlier. Taking the thing apart would've be way easier than replacing the stickers.
> 128. (When you figure out that the cube is now unsolvable, and flip an edge piece): Cheater! I knew I scrambled it too well for you!



I know the last one well... Also, after I got my speed cube (DIY, nicknamed my 0 ohm cube...) I showed my friend that I could take the centers out... The next scramble I got my white was next to my black (yellow...) and across from red, and overall, totally screwed up... I had to retake the centers out... 
230: *during a 4x4x4 solve...* woah! is that like the 4 sided one?
231: *during a water break* a teacher comes over to me, watches me solve in ~45 (average 38, so kind of slow...) and he just stares at me with his mouth open...


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Mar 23, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> 125. (After a pop): Ha! It broke.
> 126. (When you put the piece back in): WTF? How did you do that?
> 127. (Also after putting the piece in): I wish I knew that earlier. Taking the thing apart would've be way easier than replacing the stickers.
> 128. (When you figure out that the cube is now unsolvable, and flip an edge piece): Cheater! I knew I scrambled it too well for you!





Buggy793 said:


> 191. (After solving) HE'S A WITCH! BURN HIM!
> 192. (During solve) UP! RIGHT! LEFT! BLUE! AM I MESSING YOU UP!?!?
> 193. (In the middle of an algorithm) HAHA! You screwed up the green sid- Oh, never mind.
> 194. That's not so hard. I once solved it with my feet in 12 seconds (Congratz on the world record...)
> ...



LMAO I "pretend" to solve it I do U, then to make people laugh, I do U again... 

232 (I think): *in annoyingly "nerdy" voice (basically saying it through his nose* WATCH ME SOLVE 3 MOVES IN 1 MOVE!!! (after showing my R'U finger trick) U, U, U, U... 
Me: God save us...


----------



## Koen (Mar 23, 2009)

233) I can't even solve it in 1 hour!
234) I solved it once, it took me 2 weeks, 2 weeks!!
235) I always remove the stickers and put them back on in the right position.
236) (about a megaminx) it's a cube with 5 faces!
237) (about a 7×7) it's a cube with 7 faces!
238) Doesn't that thing works with logarithms?
239) Are you one of those really fast people that can solve it in less than 15 minutes?


----------



## dinki1968 (Mar 23, 2009)

240) During the Philippine Open 2008 (while we're waiting for the mall to open):

Mid age guy: Nah, I bet you guys can't beat the WR?!...can you? It's 6.XX, you can't beat that!
-we were like, "What?!, where did that old guys gets his info?" lol, (that time Nakaji still holds the WR)

241) When I was at my previous University, Just solving and teaching my friends, then another group of guys are watching me, I heard him said:

(Referring to me) Wow he's fast! My friend told me that he is the fastest, but this guy's (ME) faster than him. ohh. (You've been punkd, I guess)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 23, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Well, obviously, we either:
> ...


You guys don't feel the colors?


----------



## toast (Mar 24, 2009)

242. Them: Don't you get bored of the 3x3? You should get the sixteen by sixteen one.
Me: Wait, what? Those don't exist, as far as I know.
Them: Like 16 squares to a side...
Me: Oh, 4x4?
Them: Yeah, the 16 squares.


----------



## zottey (Mar 24, 2009)

243. you cheated because you learned it from the internet.


----------



## royzabeast (Mar 24, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Ian McFluffigus said:
> 
> 
> > 10. Could you teach me? (That's why God invented the _internet_.)
> ...



I agree. My dad always tells me that I shouldn't teach people how to do it, but I'm always glad too. I especially laugh when they bring their cube to school the next day and show their skills to everybody.


----------



## byu (Mar 24, 2009)

244. (This one has probably been said before)
PERSON: I can solve it!
ME: Really? How?
PERSON: You do... um... right inverted, down inverted, right, down, and then... I forget the rest...

245.
PERSON: A 2x2 is So EASY!!!!
ME: Really? Want to try?
PERSON: Sure, I can do it in 10 seconds.
ME: (Scrambles with four moves)
PERSON: (Takes cube) oh, nevermind, I don't want to

Here's an interesting question. Why do people say the 2x2 is so easy? Can they really actually solve it? (I'm not talking about speedcubers, I'm talking about people that have never solved a cube)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 24, 2009)

byu said:


> 244. (This one has probably been said before)
> PERSON: I can solve it!
> ME: Really? How?
> PERSON: You do... um... right inverted, down inverted, right, down, and then... I forget the rest...
> ...


I often give my 2x2 to peeps to try and only one has ever solved one sub-minute (and I was amazed because he solved it in about 10 moves, which as far as I know is optimal)
the rest struggled like 20 minutes before giving it back


----------



## Calvin Rhodes (Mar 24, 2009)

246. "Isn't there...like...an algorithm to do it or something?" (someone who's maybe got interested in how to solve it once, read a page on the internet and now thinks he's got it figured out)


----------



## Poke (Mar 25, 2009)

247.*after taking an edge out because I am still fine tuning the tension* "So THAT's how you solve it, cheater."
248.*Solve right in front of them to prove I was not cheating.* "How did you do that by rearranging the pieces and not solving it.?"
249.You fixed it!
250.*After getting my new cube* So did you get a new cube because you already solved the other one?


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Mar 26, 2009)

byu said:


> 244. (This one has probably been said before)
> PERSON: I can solve it!
> ME: Really? How?
> PERSON: You do... um... right inverted, down inverted, right, down, and then... I forget the rest...
> ...



I think that they think that because it's not a "real" Rubik's cube, that they can solve it easy (it's true that there is quite a bit of difference between 2's and 3's, 3's and 4's and so on) 

251 (I think.... correct me if I'm wrong): This is sort of something people DIDN'T say... I had been working on the cube trying to solve it without using a book, or the internet, it took me 9 months. In China, I was working on it (we were going to some weird place, so I wasn't missing out on anything, I think) and I finally did RDR' (I had been doing that for... I don't know, 6 months?) and FINALLY I finished it. I immediately jumped up from my seat and ran to the front to show my parents I was totally ecstatic... everyone on the bus that was NOT related to me just looked over, saw the cube in my hand, then went back to listening to the tour guide.

(yes long... sorry?)


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 26, 2009)

252.) No matter how many times it's been said (hear and in real life), this one still annoys me like a beast: "The way I solved it; I just took all of the stickers off"
ME: "Won't they not be able to go back on? (and lose the adhesive)
Them: No, it works.
Me:...

253.) Same person says the same thing, I say:
"You see, that's a waste of a cube, take the pieces off and put it back together again."
Them:...
Me Thinking: (well not really) "Of Course, we can't do anything rational, now can we?"


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 26, 2009)

254.) So what is the trick to it?
Me: (Does R U R' really quickly)
Them: Oh! Now I get it!


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 26, 2009)

255.) The words "take...stickers...off" in any form of concatenation, the word "pattern", "trick", "did you memorize the pattern" etc, etc.


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 26, 2009)

256.) You know I have spent over 2 hours of my life trying to solve one of these?


----------



## Nukoca (Mar 27, 2009)

257.) Me: *Starts solving cube*
Them: Are you trying to get the white side?
Me: That's one method of doing it. The way I'm doing it, I solve a 2x2x2 cube, expand it into a 2x2x3, and then all I have to do to get the rest of it is to turn these two layers, but first I have to fix the weird edges.
Them: So are you trying to get the orange side?


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 27, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > not_kevin said:
> ...



Of course not; everyone knows that I have X-ray vision and can do it supa-fast with a blindfold on.


----------



## person917 (Mar 27, 2009)

258.) *does a combination of Us and M's from solved state till cube is resolved*
Them: Wow you solved that fast do it again
Me: What? I wasn't solving it


----------



## byu (Mar 27, 2009)

259) (Halfway through a PLL time attack) Hey, can you solve that?
Me: (Starting V Perm) Yeah
Person: Show me
Me: Finish V-Perm, do a T-Perm, and it's done.
Person: Wow! You're fast!


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 27, 2009)

300. After I blindsolve inside a pocket: "You just switched it out for another one!"

At which point I take off my jacket, throw it to the person, and walk away.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Mar 28, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> 300. After I blindsolve inside a pocket: "You just switched it out for another one!"
> 
> At which point I take off my jacket, throw it to the person, and walk away.



1: Thats number 260
2: You just let them keep your jacket?


----------



## James Kobel (Mar 28, 2009)

Ian McFluffigus said:


> 10. Could you teach me? (That's why God invented the _internet_.)



Uhh, Bob certainly did NOT invent the _internet_...


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 28, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Ian McFluffigus said:
> 
> 
> > 10. Could you teach me? (That's why God invented the _internet_.)
> ...



It was quite obviously Al Gore.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=145879#post145879


----------



## holypasta (Mar 29, 2009)

261) Have you ever actually beaten that thing?
262) Hey, how fast do you do it?
263) Can I play with it?
264) Hey, I can solve a side. I taught myself. (this person is able to OLL a side, but not PLL it.)
265) I would just take the stickers off.
266) HAHAHA Did you take the stickers off?
267) (i take a piece out and put it back in the right way, because i had had a pop or because i was lubing it): HAHAHAHHAHA THAT'S CHEATING! (or) yea, that's what i would do...
268) Can you teach me?
269) How do you do it so fast?
270) (using my yellow DIY): Why is it yellow?
271) (it pops): HAHAHAHHAHA it broke.
272) (while using my yellow DIY; because it has no stickers on the yellow face): Hey, that's a cheap cube. No yellow stickers.
273) (upon finding out that i had to assemble it myself, because it's a DIY): That's a cheap cube. You had to frgn put it together yourself.
274) You solve it the natural way, right? You don't use any cheats or logarithms or whatever?


----------



## byu (Mar 29, 2009)

Um, 268 is identical to 10.


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 29, 2009)

Not really an annoying quote, but I love people's responses when they accidentally drop my old Square-1 and all the tiles would pop off. Sounded like breaking glass, and most responded in the same way (OMG, I just broke your puzzle! I'm so sorry... will you forgive me?). Unfortunately, I was squaring (can't really say cubing here, huh?) in the halls once, and after a drop, an edge piece went under a locked door. I checked the room after it was unlocked, but the janitors got there first...


----------



## byu (Mar 29, 2009)

Did you ever get the edge back? I'm guessing not.


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 29, 2009)

byu said:


> Did you ever get the edge back? I'm guessing not.



No, I didn't. I had to go buy another Sq-1 for part salvaging ("fortunately", a friend of mine lost an edge, which made such a buy somewhat more worth it; in fact, said friend just received said Sq-1, so I will have a competition-legal Sq-1 very soon ).


----------



## Tortin (Mar 29, 2009)

275: Don't you get bored of solving it over and over again?
276: (So I'm playing with my cube and some random kid walks up to me and looks at my cube) Is that a Rubik's?
Me: It is.
Him: [takes my cube and looks at the logo] No, it's a cubesmith. 
Me: -facepalm-
277: (Same kid; I'm playing with my cube) Is that an eastsheen?
Me: -facepalm- (I was playing with a 3x3)


----------



## shelley (Apr 5, 2009)

We all hate getting the question "What's the trick?" or "What's the secret?" from non-cubers. I discovered today that you can simply answer "Well, most people think you have to solve 6 sides. Really, you only need to solve 5 and you get the 6th one free!"

If they're actually interested in learning they'll probe further and ask more in depth questions (and eventually come to realize "What's the trick?" is a silly question). If they're not, I've found some people will actually accept it as a valid answer, even though it means nothing, and leave you alone.


----------



## Jebediah54 (Apr 5, 2009)

281. (finishing an OLL) They start counting down 5, 4, 3 *finish* Holy crap!!!

282. (in the middle of class) /name\: Can I see that?
Me: Sure
(after a few minutes) POP
*class goes dead silent staring at the person. Someone stands up, gives me a hug and offers to buy me a new cube*

After a few minutes, I explained that it was a normal thing, but it was still hilarious to see how concerned the class was about my cube popping.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's a new one for me.

283. *girl holds up my solved V-7* Can anyone solve this?
(Does she think the only reason it's solved is that it's never been messed up? In that case why are the stickers so dinged up? )


----------



## andatude (Apr 5, 2009)

284) While they are mixing the cube he says " You know Chuck Norris can do this in 3 seconds!"


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 5, 2009)

285.) Did you know the world record is like 30 seconds?
Me: WTF?


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 5, 2009)

"DNF! DNF!
Quick! OH BLD while doing parkour and juggling 5 megaminx!
Oh, you can't do it. DNF. "
Some times you have cubing friends.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 5, 2009)

Lol.

286.) Me: My record is 25 seconds.
Them: Wow, have you ever gotten a 30 second one?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 5, 2009)

I know a guy who can average 5 seconds
me: *smiles* _really?_


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 5, 2009)

288.) How do I put this piece (points to a corner) here? (Points to an edge)


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 6, 2009)

andatude said:


> 284) While they are mixing the cube he says " You know Chuck Norris can do this in 3 seconds!"



My general response to any Chuck Norris comment on cubes is that Frank Morris is better. It's interesting to see the replies that people give to it.


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 6, 2009)

I was actually at a restaurant and a guy said this to me ( a waiter ):

(I just heard about Roux from this forum and was doing some M / U layer practice solves / scrambles)
"My friend can do that behind his back in 30 seconds"
Me: "The WR for "blindfolded" (same difference) is 48.05 seconds."
"Then he must be like the best in the world or something."
Me: *scoffs*

Unless it was Ville or Rowe, I seriously doubt that this person is real.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 6, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> I was actually at a restaurant and a guy said this to me ( a waiter ):
> 
> (I just heard about Roux from this forum and was doing some M / U layer practice solves / scrambles)
> "My friend can do that behind his back in 30 seconds"
> ...



And he's your friend? 
Either every random guy is your friend, or you are off-topic.

You should reply:
"You know why you are only a waiter? Because you can't tell time. How long have you been waiting for?"


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, friend of a friend, I wouldn't be at that restaurant (since i'm asian and eat asian food LOL) unless my awesome European friend invited me there because his friend worked there.

Still, I guess it was a LITTLE off-topic... but nonetheless ridic-a-bibble.


----------



## ostracod (Apr 6, 2009)

I've read through this entire thread... I've gathered the unique ones which annoy me:

290. *"Isn't there an equation/formula to do that?"*
(I don't know why, but at my school I get that one ALL the time! Obviously you can't express a cube solution with an equation...)

291. *"Woah, you turned two sides at once!"*

292. *"Can I shuffle your cube?"*
(It just sounds a little weird, like "jumble" listed earlier.)

293. *"Did you know that it took a guy 45 years to solve one of those?"*
(I hear this one a lot as well... But really, if I were that guy, and I REALLY wanted to solve a Rubik's cube without any help, I'm pretty sure I could have figured it out in far less time. Really, all you have to do is realize the cube is made of PIECES, not stickers, and then figure out some arbitrary ways to move them around...)


And also, I want to say a few words on the "peeling stickers off" questions/statements. Has anyone REALLY done this? Like, ACTUALLY taken off all the stickers and put them back? I'm actually going to take a dead cube right now and try this.......

......Wow, I was really surprised. You actually CAN peel them off, and they don't get messed up. It seems that the adhesive would last for at least 5 peels. But when people say "peeling off stickers", it really just annoys the heck out of me... To deface a perfectly good cube just to HAVE it solved, whereas the cube can easily be disassembled...

Here's a typical dialogue, don't count it in the thread, though:
Nub: "[person x] just peel(s) off all the stickers and puts them back to solve them."
Me: "Ha. Ha." (Thinking: "I hate [person x].")


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 6, 2009)

ostracod said:


> 293. *"Did you know that it took a guy 45 years to solve one of those?"*
> (I hear this one a lot as well... But really, if I were that guy, and I REALLY wanted to solve a Rubik's cube without any help, I'm pretty sure I could have figured it out in far less time. Really, all you have to do is realize the cube is made of PIECES, not stickers, and then figure out some arbitrary ways to move them around...)



Yeah... plus, the Cube was invented in 1974, and first marketed publicly in 1980? These people make me laugh (and not in a good way).


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 6, 2009)

ostracod said:


> Here's a typical dialogue, don't count it in the thread, though:
> Nub: "[person x] just peel(s) off all the stickers and puts them back to solve them."
> Me: "Ha. Ha." (Thinking: "I hate [person x].")



That doesn't bother me. I just pop open my cube. 
Nub: "Oh! I never know you could do that! You really are a genius!"
Embarrassing someone without speaking one word is pretty awesome.


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 6, 2009)

294: (After doing a bld solve), "Wow! how did you know it was finished?"


----------



## qqwref (Apr 6, 2009)

ostracod said:


> And also, I want to say a few words on the "peeling stickers off" questions/statements. Has anyone REALLY done this? Like, ACTUALLY taken off all the stickers and put them back? I'm actually going to take a dead cube right now and try this.......
> 
> ......Wow, I was really surprised. You actually CAN peel them off, and they don't get messed up. It seems that the adhesive would last for at least 5 peels. But when people say "peeling off stickers", it really just annoys the heck out of me... To deface a perfectly good cube just to HAVE it solved, whereas the cube can easily be disassembled...



I like to tell people that, if you just take the stickers off and put them back on, the cube ISN'T solved, it just LOOKS solved. That always confuses them


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 6, 2009)

ostracod said:


> ......Wow, I was really surprised. You actually CAN peel them off, and they don't get messed up. It seems that the adhesive would last for at least 5 peels. But when people say "peeling off stickers", it really just annoys the heck out of me... To deface a perfectly good cube just to HAVE it solved, whereas the cube can easily be disassembled...



What kind of stickers did you use. PVC stickers don't lose their adhesive as easily as most stickers. Most people (that would even think of taking the stickers off) have storebought cubes, which have PET stickers (i think?? Can someone confirm me on that one?). They probably wouldn't last as long. They peel even if you don't ever take them off. I can't imagine how long they would last if they were taken off and reapplied.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 7, 2009)

*295* (after the person has spent several minutes examining my cube):
Hey, where's the blue-green edge?

*296*
noncuber: can you solve it?
me: yes.
noncuber: no you can't.

296 really annoys me. how can they possibly be so skeptical of something they clearly know nothing about?


----------



## byu (Apr 7, 2009)

297: Can you do that behid your back?
298: I have a really old one of these
299: Are you you best one in the world?

I'll let someone else do 300


----------



## Odin (Apr 7, 2009)

300: Is the sexy move really a algorithm or are you just a pervert?
*THIS IS SPARTA*>.<


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 7, 2009)

holypasta said:


> *295* (after the person has spent several minutes examining my cube):
> Hey, where's the blue-green edge?
> 
> *296*
> ...



Somebody actually asked me where the White/yellow/Red corner was.
It took me a half hour to explain that two colours NEVER MEET EACH OTHER.

296.... LOL... and why would you ask if they can solve it if you were carrying it around the entire day?? Makes no sense



mcciff2112 said:


> What kind of stickers did you use. PVC stickers don't lose their adhesive as easily as most stickers. Most people (that would even think of taking the stickers off) have storebought cubes, which have PET stickers (i think?? Can someone confirm me on that one?).



PET < PP < PVC. That's what i was told, and I stick to it since for the most part it's true.


301.
Them: Did you use the same moves over and over again? (I assume they meant the R U thing)
Me: No.
Them: Then how did you solve it?
Me: I used hacks.
Them: How did you peel off the stickers that fast?!

Yeah, that conversation was epic. Especially since it was a kid working in a LIBRARY.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> 257.) Me: *Starts solving cube*
> Them: Are you trying to get the white side?
> Me: That's one method of doing it. The way I'm doing it, I solve a 2x2x2 cube, expand it into a 2x2x3, and then all I have to do to get the rest of it is to turn these two layers, but first I have to fix the weird edges.
> Them: So are you trying to get the orange side?



LOL, apparently they can't comprehend Petrus...

I know someone who said "It would take me like, 2 hours to solve that"
Me: I don't think so, you mean without a book/internet/etc. or by yourself?


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 12, 2009)

302.) Darn. Forgot. Don't pay attention to this one.

Edit:

Remembered it. 

302.) Person: Can you solve it behind your back.
Me: No, but some people can solve it blindfolded.
Person: But they have to look at the cube first, so it doesn't really count.
Me: *Facepalm*


----------



## maxcube (Apr 12, 2009)

303: 
I had just solved it.
"This kid has the spirit of the asian in him."

304:
New kid sees me solving.
"HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Whoa. OMGOMG."

305:
Kid saw my 2x2.
"I can do that."
...........5 minutes........
"You can have it back."


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 12, 2009)

306.) (You didn't see mine.) My father: I'm sure I could solve a 2x2. I mean, it's only 8 pieces.
Me: *Gives him a 4x4 and scrambles it turning two layers at a time*
My dad: Well I can't do that. It's too confusing now.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 13, 2009)

307) A teacher
-Hey don't play with your dice in my class!

308) Hey lend me your cube (talking about the pyraminx)
- It's a thetraedron
-whatever...


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Apr 13, 2009)

309: Why can't you solve it behind your back? I know someone else who can do it in like 30 seconds (I actually believed him because of his next statement). All you have to do is memorize what you did then un-do it...

310: *After showing some classmates my R'U trigger* WOW!! He scrambled it with 2 moves and did it in one move!
Annoying kid: Watch me scramble it in 2 moves and solve it in 1! *U, U, U2*
Me: Dear God, smite me now...


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (Apr 13, 2009)

311:

how do you get the centers to move? i want to get blue opposite red.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, at least they know there are distinct pieces.
There are some who try to move stickers from different pieces


----------



## dakimfo137 (Apr 13, 2009)

312: (i solve my cube) "whoa let me see that" (he starts scrambling) (i pull out my second cube and start solving that one) "WHOA you can solve THAT one too!!!????!!!??"


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (Apr 13, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Well, at least they know there are distinct pieces.
> There are some who try to move stickers from different pieces



I hate it when people do that to rubik's cubes.....


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 13, 2009)

313:
me: *solving a square-1*
someone else: "it's a cube...no it isn't...it's a cube again...wait, now its not again."

314:
me: *inspecting a 3x3x3, getting ready to solve it normally*
someone else: *puts a book infront of a cube*. Now do it without looking at it!


----------



## iflyxjoseph (Apr 15, 2009)

315: i teach them U Ri Ui R. they keep doing it then they say I SOLVED IT!!
316: (same person who said they solved it) i do 3 turns. they mess with it for 30 min.and give it back to you all scrambled.
317: you get a fast time, they say solve it faster! you dont and they say you ****ing suck! (lets see you solve it)
318:wrong, that color is supposed to be over there (i rotate the cube) wrong again red is supposed to be on top, and orange on front. -_-
319: (friend asked my math teacher) if you can solve the rubiks cube do you get extra credit? (this is the same guy as 315 -_-)


----------



## joshuachan1995 (Apr 15, 2009)

320) You're fast but I've seen a friend who can solve it in about 5 seconds he is really fast (proceeds with weird gestures)


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 16, 2009)

321) Did you know the World Record for that thing is like 1 second?
Me: *epic facepalm*


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 18, 2009)

322. One time, I was going to try BLD (and I hadn't (and still haven't) got a successful solve fully with really memorizing) and the two people watching me were finding a "blindfold" so they took a piece of construction paper and kept frickin shoving it in my face asking, "Are you ready yet?". ***, no. If I was ready, I would have told them. And since I was (and still am) a noob, it takes a while to get the memo, and it takes even longer to be able to memorize it. I didn't even bother, I just peeked under the paper and solved it normally. Too bad I'm very lazy, because I would probably be able to solve it BLD by now.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (May 15, 2009)

323: when I was playing with my magic, going back between the two solved states...
"WOAH!!! Is that some kind of new Rubik's Cube?"
me: *looks down...* "I don't think you should be going into proof Geo any time soon...


----------



## byu (May 15, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> 321) Did you know the World Record for that thing is like 1 second?
> Me: *epic facepalm*



I get that more often with things like "I heard someone can do it behind their back in 15 seconds!", and "I heard someone can do it in 5 seconds!". Never heard of one second.

However....

324) You just memorize the turns, right?
325)
PERSON: I want to scramble it.
ME: (hands it to person and person starts scrambling) OK, but be careful, it's very loose, and... 
*big pop*
PERSON: I broke it!!!!!!

I don't know how many times that's happened to me.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (May 15, 2009)

byu said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > 321) Did you know the World Record for that thing is like 1 second?
> ...



326) Them:"Let me scramble it!"
Me: Sure, OK...
Them: *starts scrambling at 1 TPS only doing M, E and S moves...*
Me:" give it back, I can scramble it better than you..."
Them: "No! You'll like memorize the turns or something..."

327) *On a bus, My stop is practically next*
Them:"And they have some that aren't really even cubes..."
Me: "Oh, you mean like this?" *takes out Sq-1*
Them:"WOAH!!! Crazy!!!"
Me: *messes around for a second, fixing square shape and leaving easy PLL's* after 20 seconds (they made sure to count ) I solved (normal solve is ~1:30-2:30) "That wasn't very hard, I didn't mess it up very much...
Them:" CHEATER!!!"
Me: gets off bus...


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 15, 2009)

I'd say you'd be lucky to get 1 TPS...
They do U3s and stuff a lot


----------



## JTW2007 (May 15, 2009)

328. Me: *does a sub 20 avg. of 12*
Normal Person: "Whoa! He just solved a 'Rubrix Cube' in like, 10 minutes!


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 15, 2009)

*doing a solve in my study hall, finishes, easy J perm with a decent fingertrick*

Some random girl behind me: "Did you just do that whole thing?"
Me: "Uh, Yeah?"
(thinking to myself): "No, actually the Rubik's cube fairy came down and solved it for me."


----------



## chimpzi (May 15, 2009)

my neighbor and his father were watching dragon ball evolution[pirated..=]] then i came and watch at the ending part only while holding a cube.

Me: i dont like the effects..its for kids.

neighbors: you're the one acting like a kid. playing cube is a kid stuff!

Me: duh!..you cant even solve this!..[while thinking like "go to hell!"]


----------



## DaveDiablos (May 15, 2009)

331) 
me: *scrambling the 5x5*

someone: I need 20 years of my life to finish that...

332) 
me: *when finish solving 5x5*

friend: Wah , I can do that in 3 moves...

Me: "facepalm"


----------



## shoot1510 (May 15, 2009)

My classmate Danny N. was so weird when he saw me solving the cube at lunch.

Danny: I bet I can solve that.
Me: Really?
Danny: Yeah! Give me the cube.
Me:No! It my speedcube.
Danny: I bet you $20, no $50 I can do the rubik cube.
Me: No! I told you it my speedcube.

While I when to get food, I notice Danny N. was with my speedcube and my 5x5x5. I ran all the way to Danny.
Me: I said don't touch my cubes.
Danny: Fu## off man, just let me play with them.
Me: No! All I said was NO!!
Danny: Dumbass
Me: you are a Dumbass
The Detective walk around our table.
I laugh.

Me: Wow!! Even that Detective doesn't even notice our cursed words.
Danny: I will **** your mother.

It keep going on in till the end of lunch.


----------



## Poke (May 15, 2009)

Other Person: Can I play with it.
Me: I guess...
Other person: This thing is slick... how much did it cost.
Me: 10 Bucks, plus about 4 or 5 for shipping.
Other person: YOU PAID 15 DOLLARS FOR A RUBIK'S CUBE *pop* and it sucks, you need a new one.
Me: I like this one, it turns better.
Other person: I didn't notice any difference.

How can you go back on yourself after about 10 seconds... or less?


----------



## Nilxchaos (May 15, 2009)

333.) WHATZ THE PATTERNZ!!!!!!! (only a tad exaggerated) 
334.) Someone: I can do a side! *does side*
Me: *looks at cube, not correctly done* You did it wrong... You're supposed to make... 
*cutoff*
Person: NO! All the colors are touching! It's right!
335.) (after 334) *solving first layer the correct way*
Person: YOU MESSED IT UP!! WHY?!?!?!

336.) *I do a U2/R U R'* I can do that! 
*Messes up R U R'* It's too hard, fix it.
(My revenge) *Friend scrambling* 
* I say this at every move* "I can do that! and that, and that, and that..."
"YES I KNOW!!!! Sheesh."

Kinda off topic: I love it when doing PLL (or especially Dan Brown's PLL) The idiots say "Haha you messed up." Because a second later it is solved. The look on their face is priceless.
I am also never bringing a DIY to school. 

337.) (Heard behind me) Whats with all the f***ing Rubik's cubes now?
(I started the "craze" at my school. There were two other guys that did it, but when I started to bring and solve mine, I see more and more people bring cubes in. So that is an insult to me.)

338.) "My friend can do it behind his back blindfolded in like, 30 seconds!"(partially believable.)

339.) *after done with OLL* He solved it! Wait... what are you doing?! It was... Oh.... That was stupid.

340.) *done with OLL, proceed to PLL* "I hate it when you do that."(regarding OLL)

341.) DON'T LOOK!!!! He's memorizing what I do.... *evil eyes (yes, two people scrambling)*

342.) (I like to show off and not look at the PLL and inbetween 2-Look OLL as I solve) "Now do the whole thing without looking!"

EDIT: 343.) How do you take it apart? *pulls on corner*

DOUBLE EDIT: 344.) "How did you get this so loose?" 
"I lubed it..."
*chuckles* (goes away or turns to friend) "That kid lubes his cube."
(And I'm the pervert...)

335.) I bet he hides crack in it... *looks for way to open cube* Where is it?!

346.) (my personal favorite) "Put that thing away, it's childish and immature! I'm sick if that kind of behavior today. In fact never bring it again."

(teacher as we watch Rube Goldberg videos)
(I have brought it in every day since then, not a word said)


----------



## JTW2007 (May 15, 2009)

Poke said:


> Other Person: Can I play with it.
> Me: I guess...
> Other person: This thing is slick... how much did it cost.
> Me: 10 Bucks, plus about 4 or 5 for shipping.
> ...



I can't stand this!!! I think it might be my least favorite.

347. Person: Can I mix it for you?
Me: Sure... Just be careful.
Person: *5 piece pop after R6 L3* *Puts it back together (incorrectly) edges first, corners last* "Solve it!
Me: *Solves, but takes out incorrect pieces to make it possible* 
Person: You're cheating! You took out the pieces!
Me: (rather than explain orientation and permutation) So did you.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 15, 2009)

348) Some guy wanted to scramble my cube. He took it and kept doing R moves on the R face, after about R14 he asked, "Is there any other way to mix it?"...

349) My teacher wanted to time how long I'd take solving a 3x3. He scrambled it, gave me it, and said, "GO!". I solved it in around 15 seconds, but the teacher walked away (wtf?). He came back about a minute later, looked at the clock and was like, "Wow! 1 minute and 12 seconds!"...


----------



## nitrocan (May 15, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> 348) Some guy wanted to scramble my cube. He took it and kept doing R moves on the R face, after about R14 he asked, "Is there any other way to mix it?"...



Some guy in his mid 30es was trying to U moves while the 4 face was 45 degrees off.

And some other person scrambled my cube doing R and L moves, thinking that it's the best way, then solved it (wow) and said "Well what it's not so hard."


----------



## qqwref (May 15, 2009)

Poke said:


> Other person: YOU PAID 15 DOLLARS FOR A RUBIK'S CUBE



I never understood why people have an objection to stuff like this. It's not like $15 or $20 is a lot of money - that's the price of two movie tickets, 1/2 or 1/3 of a video game, dinner at a reasonably-priced restaurant, or a typical shirt. Maybe people don't realize that someone who plays with their cube all the time is getting a really great deal for their money, because spending $15 for something you can spend hundreds of hours playing with is a much better use of money than almost anything else you buy (and definitely a much better deal than the things I mentioned, unless you tend to spend hundreds of hours playing the same video game)...



JTW2007 said:


> 347. Person: Can I mix it for you?
> Me: Sure... Just be careful.
> Person: *5 piece pop after R6 L3* *Puts it back together (incorrectly) edges first, corners last* "Solve it!
> Me: *Solves, but takes out incorrect pieces to make it possible*
> ...



I really like this answer. Nice one 



Lt-UnReaL said:


> 349) My teacher wanted to time how long I'd take solving a 3x3. He scrambled it, gave me it, and said, "GO!". I solved it in around 15 seconds, but the teacher walked away (wtf?). He came back about a minute later, looked at the clock and was like, "Wow! 1 minute and 12 seconds!"...



Haha, WTF?


----------



## JTW2007 (May 15, 2009)

350. Me: *scrambles cube* 
Person: Look! He's doing it without looking at it!
Me: No, actually I'm just scrambling it right now.
Person: Oh. That's okay, I can't solve it either.


----------



## qqwref (May 15, 2009)

Haha, I get that a lot, but usually it's like this:
351) *solves cube, then starts to mix it up without looking*
Person: Whoa, he's doing it without looking!
Me: Er, no, I'm just mixing it up.
Person: Oh.

So when I'm practicing I start scrambling IMMEDIATELY after doing PLL (like, without even looking at the cube in between). Even some cubers seem to be really weirded out by this. Sometimes this happens:
352) Person: Wow, you're still playing with that? Have you ever solved it?
Me: Yeah, probably 50 times already today...
Person: ...When?


----------



## bobso2 (May 15, 2009)

i like all of those reactions of other non-cubers
but some of them are so worse

like, i was always peeling the stickers of I HATE THAT REACTION!!

someone was trying to peel my Rubik's logo sticker of my cube! 

353) i have a friend in my class and he says: you tell me what to do and i solve it!(i was giving him a change) he said: wooww even this is really hard to do!

I've got a really weird Latin teacher, the one time she is really impressed of me when i am solving my cube when i am done with my test or something and the next lesson:

354) Now it's done with your cube I've warned you a few times (uhmmm.... not) She took my cube out of my hands and said: You can get it back at four o clock..... (i was done on school that day at 2 o clock and it was the day before a holiday...)

Boaz


----------



## CAT13 (May 15, 2009)

355) "Yull neber solve it now!!!!! muahaha!!!"

20 seconds later...


----------



## spdcbr (May 15, 2009)

365) PERSON (Takes cube from home and gives it to me)says:

I've mixed this thing for 10 years. YOU'LL NEVER SOLVE IT! 

ME: Solves it really quickly

PERSON: WTF?

Some people tend to think the more you mix it the harder it is. The moves are usually useless after more than 25.


----------



## Nilxchaos (May 15, 2009)

qqwref said:


> and definitely a much better deal than the things I mentioned, unless you tend to spend hundreds of hours playing the same video game)...



Kingdom Hearts 2. I have logged about 200 hours on that. Two different profiles. Both are level 99 and I got a bunch of Action Replay codes... Love that game. Logged about a hundred hours on Kingdom hearts 1 too.

Can't think of any, wait!

366.) Any time they drop a Rubik's 4x4. ON PURPOSE. I hate my "friends." 
Funny thing is, when they try, it never works, when it is by mistake, it always explodes... Darn you Murphy...


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (May 15, 2009)

367.) (happened to me a week ago)

me: *at school on cubetimer.com*

non-cuber: bet you can't solve it

Me: why? you've seen me solve it 10 times today!

non-cuber: i figured out how you do it. you just memorize how you scrambled it. let me scramble and then you won't be able to solve it.

Me: fine....

*10 minutes later*

non-cuber: here you go! solve it now, cheater!

Me: *sets personal best of 38.42 seconds*

non-cuber: ok. so you can solve it....what move do you do? is it like right and up over and over again?

me: *facepalm*

apperantly non-cubist don't get algorithms...


----------



## soccerking813 (May 15, 2009)

368.) Some random guy: Dude, are you an alien?


----------



## IamWEB (May 16, 2009)

Three Days Grace Fan said:


> apperantly non-cubist don't get algorithms...




Really? No it can't be, it can't be.


----------



## byu (May 16, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > 348) Some guy wanted to scramble my cube. He took it and kept doing R moves on the R face, after about R14 he asked, "Is there any other way to mix it?"...
> ...



Did I mention that one time I had someone scramble my 4x4 and they scrambled only with double layer turns?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 16, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I never understood why people have an objection to stuff like this. It's not like $15 or $20 is a lot of money - that's the price of two movie tickets, 1/2 or 1/3 of a video game, dinner at a reasonably-priced restaurant, or a typical shirt. Maybe people don't realize that someone who plays with their cube all the time is getting a really great deal for their money, *because spending $15 for something you can spend hundreds of hours* playing with is a much better use of money than almost anything else you buy (and definitely a much better deal than the things I mentioned, unless you tend to spend hundreds of hours playing the same video game)...



Exactly what I tried to tell people when I got my 7x7x7
Though that was understandable though.
And note, there are some video games that I've logged over 200 hours on. (Thinks Morrowind and Pokemon )


----------



## IamWEB (May 16, 2009)

I was just about to say that: Pokemon

I've logged well over 200 hours on Pokemon Crystal. If I were to start playing it again, I'd hit 300 pretty fast.


----------



## jacob15728 (May 16, 2009)

Eh, I don't get naything original so I'm not gonna do the numbers. But it is extremely annoying when I get stuff like "you're cheating", "it's easier to just switch the stickers", "you just messed it up", "I'm gonna scramble it so much you'll never be able to solve it", "Why did you order one online? Are you retarded? Just get one at Target" etc. 

The thing is though, you can't blame them. People who don't know anything about cubing are bound to ask stupid questions, just because they don't understand what might seem obvious to us cubers. Rather than getting upset, you should try and explain it. Or just take the "pity the fools" route.


----------



## Boarder120 (May 16, 2009)

369. - (Says to someone around him watching) "I would just take the stickers off and put them on the right way."

I ALWAYS get that...


----------



## qqwref (May 16, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Eh, I don't get naything original so I'm not gonna do the numbers. But it is extremely annoying when I get stuff like "you're cheating", "it's easier to just switch the stickers", "you just messed it up", "I'm gonna scramble it so much you'll never be able to solve it", "Why did you order one online? Are you retarded? Just get one at Target" etc.
> 
> The thing is though, you can't blame them. People who don't know anything about cubing are bound to ask stupid questions, just because they don't understand what might seem obvious to us cubers. Rather than getting upset, you should try and explain it. Or just take the "pity the fools" route.



What if you were doing a more popular activity? If you had gone out of your way to get special shoes for track and field, and someone said "Why did you pay so much just for shoes? Are you retarded? Just get some sneakers at the mall" you'd rightly think they were retarded. If you're sitting somewhere reading a book nobody says "Wow, do you do that all day? You must have no life" or "It's easier to just skip to the end" because that would clearly be a stupid thing to say. The only thing I can think of is that for some reason people become stupid and disrespectful jerks when they see a cube... but I don't know why. All I know is that, if you look at the things people say at cubers, nobody would say something that stupid and rude to someone who was doing a different activity.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 16, 2009)

Boarder120 said:


> 369. - (Says to someone around him watching) "I would just take the stickers off and put them on the right way."



I bet everyone could agree that that is THE MOST annoying thing anyone can say

370(?)) When they say there is an easier method than taking off the stickers or taking it apart: they do a quarter turn and turn it back. I haven't read through all of them yet so this is probably repeated

when they say that they switch the stickers of one edge so that you can never solve it....not realizing you can flip the piece over

and when they take one piece out and flip it and say it can never be solved because one piece is out of place....not realizing you can easily tell after f2l if a piece is flipped or not.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 16, 2009)

qqwref said:


> for some reason people become stupid and disrespectful jerks when they see a cube



Yes.


----------



## Anthony (May 16, 2009)

qqwref said:


> 351) *solves cube, then starts to mix it up without looking*
> Person: Whoa, he's doing it without looking!
> Me: Er, no, I'm just mixing it up.
> Person: Oh.



I get that every single day. Sometimes several times a day. It is unbelievably annoying, even more then when they say "I used to peel the stickers off."


----------



## Musje (May 16, 2009)

371: (Teacher who is pretty annoyed by 5+ people in the class always cubing...): You know, from here I don't see if you're playing with that cube again or playing with your privates... 
As people always do it under the table and thank the teacher wont notice.

And when people say "woah, you paid €15 for a cube?" I usually just find something they have and repeat that line with their stuff  
like, woah! you paid €15 for a piece of cloth? (those nike bags that some stores give away free without the logo...)


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 16, 2009)

This is sort of cubing related.
Me: I'm going to Minnesota for a tournament.
Idiot: What state in Minnesota in?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 16, 2009)

Really?
Assuming you live in America, that is indeed a work of extreme stupidity.
I'll see you there, by the way.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (May 17, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > Other Person: Can I play with it.
> ...



Thanks, I'll need to use that...




Nilxchaos said:


> Kingdom Hearts 2. I have logged about 200 hours on that. Two different profiles. Both are level 99 and I got a bunch of Action Replay codes... Love that game. Logged about a hundred hours on Kingdom hearts 1 too.



Nice, I can't get past that Hades part where he's spamming fireballs *shivers*


Why do people keep calling my Magic a "New Rubik's Cube"
When it's obviously not a cube?
As well as my Sq-1 when it's not in Square-shape...

Edit: Most of the most recient ones are really funny, I would quote them, but That would take too much space...


----------



## CuberDude (May 17, 2009)

Me: Took out my black diy type a with cubesmith tiles(no logo) and started scrambling.
Moron:What kind of cube is that?
Moron:*Snatched my cube*
Me: It's a diy cube with special stickers that were bought online.
Moron: Yeah right, it's a FAKE cube! There's no Rubik's logo!
Me: You obviously know nothing about Rubik's cubes...


----------



## Sa967St (May 17, 2009)

Me: *randomly scrambles a cube, solves it, scrambles it again, solves it again...*
Other Person: (trying to sound smart) You know, it would be a lot more difficult if someone else scrambles it, and does more turns*
Me: fine then, you can mix it up *passes cube to him*
Other Person: *scrambles it for 5 minutes, then gives it back*
Me: *solves it in 13 seconds*
Other Person: Oh, I guess I didn't mix it up for long enough
Me: *facepalm*



Hadley4000 said:


> This is sort of cubing related.
> Me: I'm going to Minnesota for a tournament.
> Idiot: What state in Minnesota in?


lol 

4 weeks ago... 

Me: *cubing during school*
Other person: Do you go to tournaments for the arubriks cube?
Me: Yeah, I'm going to Detroit next weekend for a competition
Other person: WTF, you would go to America just to play with that thing?? (I live in Canada)
Me: It's only less than 4 hours away from here
Other person: get a life, really.


----------



## mazei (May 17, 2009)

well i get negative comments from the younger gen while a more positive feedback from the older people.

Some of my favourites:
Me: *playing with my cubes in class*
Friend: "DUDE! Still playing with that??(I've been playing since 2007 so they feel that its getting old)
Friend: *walks away and comes back after some time**Takes a cube and starts playing with it*
Me: *giggles*

Me: *plays with my 5x5*
Guy: "I've seen an 8x8"
Me: "Wow, really?"(sarcastic way)
Guy: "Yeah"
Me: "You know....nvm"(Was going to explain there isnt any and he probably saw a 7x7 or 6x6)
Guy: "You're playing with a 6x6 right?"
Me: *face palm* "Try counting again"-_-

Me: *solving countless of times at a cafe*
Spectator: *After a number of solves I decide to take a sip and solve it OH* You can even do it one handed?!(in a tone as if its totally different from 2H)
Me: Its basically the same thing
S: Oh...


----------



## jacob15728 (May 17, 2009)

qqwref said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > Eh, I don't get naything original so I'm not gonna do the numbers. But it is extremely annoying when I get stuff like "you're cheating", "it's easier to just switch the stickers", "you just messed it up", "I'm gonna scramble it so much you'll never be able to solve it", "Why did you order one online? Are you retarded? Just get one at Target" etc.
> ...



I think it's because they're jealous and know they'd never be able to solve it. Either that or they assume it's very easy and they could figure it out in a few minutes, so anyone who cares enough about such an easy, pointless activity deserves no respect.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 17, 2009)

qqwref said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > What if you were doing a more popular activity? If you had gone out of your way to get special shoes for track and field, and someone said "Why did you pay so much just for shoes? Are you retarded? Just get some sneakers at the mall" you'd rightly think they were retarded. If you're sitting somewhere reading a book nobody says "Wow, do you do that all day? You must have no life" or "It's easier to just skip to the end" because that would clearly be a stupid thing to say. The only thing I can think of is that for some reason people become stupid and disrespectful jerks when they see a cube... but I don't know why. All I know is that, if you look at the things people say at cubers, nobody would say something that stupid and rude to someone who was doing a different activity.
> ...



Why should anyone know anything about cubing if they do not cube, or do not have a sibling or parent who cubes? You really can't expect the general population to know stuff about something that is as unpopular as cubing.


----------



## jacob15728 (May 18, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > jacob15728 said:
> ...




That was my original point, but I also think that they shouldn't be rude.


----------



## kho (May 18, 2009)

I've heard people say (while scrambling my 3x3x3) "I'm going to make sure no pieces of the same color touch each other."


----------



## bamman1108 (May 18, 2009)

Not sure what count we're on anymore...

Person: Which side do you always start with?
---

Person: Where did you get that? (about my white Type D with textured tiles)
Me: It's a DIY I got off the internet.
Person: Who buys cubes off the internet. And why did you have to get it in white.
Me: They have a bunch of other colors, including black.

Person: Why don't you just get a regular cube then?
Me: Because they suck. Turn this. (hands him my cube)

Person: I don't see the- Whoa!!! What's wrong with your stickers. Some are black and there's a weird logo on the yellow.
Me: They're Cubesmith tiles.

Person: Why would you spend so much money on these things?
Me: The cube and the tiles cost about $10 without shipping, just like a regular cube. Why did you spend so much money on those shoes.
Person: I need them for basketball.
Me: I need this for cubing.

(This one kept going for a while, then my friend from school, who also cubes, started to talk to me about PLLs, then I mentioned that I'm learning Roux, and the person I was talking to originally was just like WTF and left)


----------



## Sa967St (May 18, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> Person: Why would you spend so much money on these things?
> Me: The cube and the tiles cost about $10 without shipping, just like a regular cube. Why did you spend so much money on those shoes.
> Person: I need them for basketball.
> Me: I need this for cubing.


pwnt, thats really all I have to say


----------



## byu (May 18, 2009)

I went back and counted, I think this is the right number:

385.

Me: *does blindfold solve*
Person: So, the stickers feel different, right?
Me: No
Person: But then, how did you...?
Me: I memorized it first.
Person: So, you memorized what the stickers feel like?


----------



## irontwig (May 18, 2009)

kho said:


> I've heard people say (while scrambling my 3x3x3) "I'm going to make sure no pieces of the same color touch each other."



http://www.planet-puzzle.com/cubekyukan3x3.html


----------



## qqwref (May 18, 2009)

byu said:


> I went back and counted, I think this is the right number:
> 
> 385.
> 
> ...



Hahaha, nice.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 18, 2009)

byu said:


> I went back and counted, I think this is the right number:
> 
> 385.
> 
> ...



I cried when I read that.


----------



## noblsheep (May 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> So when I'm practicing I start scrambling IMMEDIATELY after doing PLL (like, without even looking at the cube in between). Even some cubers seem to be really weirded out by this. Sometimes this happens:
> 352) Person: Wow, you're still playing with that? Have you ever solved it?
> Me: Yeah, probably 50 times already today...
> Person: ...When?



Yeah, I get that a lot too.
Person: Why are you messing around with it? You were so close!
Me: I solved it already.
Person: ...Really?


----------



## the1lord5 (May 19, 2009)

noblsheep said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > So when I'm practicing I start scrambling IMMEDIATELY after doing PLL (like, without even looking at the cube in between). Even some cubers seem to be really weirded out by this. Sometimes this happens:
> ...


Lol i get that All the time at school.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (May 23, 2009)

Today I got the funniest one ever...

Me: *practicing Roux instead of CFOP*
Calvin (I'll call him): "Hey, you're not solving that as fast, and you're doing something different... what's wrong?"
Me: "Oh, I'm just practicing a different method because I'm bored..."
Calvin: "There are different methods?" *seemingly astounded*
(it gets better)
Me: "Yeah, there are actually quite a few methods..."
Calvin: "I don't get it... there's only one solution..."
Me: "How much do you want to be famous?"


----------



## Faz (May 23, 2009)

This was ages ago

Me: (solving)
Spectator: "Wow, he's turning it really fast! 
Me: solves the cube
Spectator: Hey, can you solve it?

Facepalm.


----------



## Enter (May 23, 2009)

spectator: can I scramble the cube 
me: yes here you go 
spectator: 2h later done 
me: solving end than a pll 
spectator:you solve it no you mix it no you have solve it 
me: this was only the PLL 
spectator: oh yes sure a pll


----------



## TheBigCube112 (May 23, 2009)

"Can I play with your cube"
Me "sure"
the next day ony 6 of the stickers were still intact and he says "I cant solve it so i got so pissed i peeled off the stickers but the stickers ripped.


----------



## Enter (May 23, 2009)

TheBigCube112 said:


> "Can I play with your cube"
> Me "sure"
> the next day ony 6 of the stickers were still intact and he says "I cant solve it so i got so pissed i peeled off the stickers but the stickers ripped.



omg that is the most sad thing I've ever heard


----------



## Rubixcubematt (May 23, 2009)

TheBigCube112 said:


> "Can I play with your cube"
> Me "sure"
> the next day ony 6 of the stickers were still intact and he says "I cant solve it so i got so pissed i peeled off the stickers but the stickers ripped.



That douche should pay for new stickers.


----------



## Novriil (May 23, 2009)

I don't know which number is right now so I'm posting without numbers.

x. I'm scrambeling it so hard, that you can't put it together
x. Wanna see a trick? Me:"No -.-" He: "Ofc you do... and tries to do something with random moves.
x. I just can't get it, Why are you doing this? Don't you ever get bored (and every time I have a cube he comes and starts begging: Could I scramble you're cube?)


----------



## GermanCube (May 23, 2009)

TheBigCube112 said:


> "Can I play with your cube"
> Me "sure"
> the next day ony 6 of the stickers were still intact and he says "I cant solve it so i got so pissed i peeled off the stickers but the stickers ripped.



Lol, this sucks A LOT !! I feel really sorry for you, btw.


----------



## jacob15728 (May 23, 2009)

Noob: How many combinations are there?
Me: About 43 quintillion.
Noob: Do you have to memorize algorithms for all of them?
Me: *Laughs for about 10 minutes straight*
Noob: *holds up plastic fork* "this might be made of plastic but I can stab you hard enough for it to go straight through your leg"


----------



## JTW2007 (May 23, 2009)

TheBigCube112 said:


> "Can I play with your cube"
> Me "sure"
> the next day ony 6 of the stickers were still intact and he says "I cant solve it so i got so pissed i peeled off the stickers but the stickers ripped.



That's terrible. I'm sorry. 

This is with another cuber:

Person: *walks up* What method do you use?
Me: Fridrich
Person: Can you explain it?
Me: *explains cross, F2L, OLL, PLL*
Person: How?
Me: Algorithms...?
Person: Show me!
Me: Um... there are way too many to show you now.
Person: How many are there, like 35?
Me: At least 78, usually 119.
Person: Oh... okay.


----------



## Nukoca (May 23, 2009)

kho said:


> I've heard people say (while scrambling my 3x3x3) "I'm going to make sure no pieces of the same color touch each other."



*#393*

Person: I'm going to make sure no pieces are touching each other.

Me: (to make them stop scrambling) It's actually mathematically impossible.

Person: Oh. *Hands back cube*

Me: *solves*


----------



## Thieflordz5 (May 23, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> kho said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard people say (while scrambling my 3x3x3) "I'm going to make sure no pieces of the same color touch each other."
> ...



Actually It is possible... do the checkerboard and go RULD, they're not adjacent...


----------



## stiwi griffin (May 23, 2009)

http://www.rubikaz.com/desorden.html (in spanish) in each face the 6 colors,not adjacent and as much just twice each color per face(spanish notation,just follow the applet)


----------



## Gparker (May 23, 2009)

394:

Person: " How do you do the last part?"
Me: " Last layer?"
Person: " uh yea"
Me: OLL and PLL
Person: "Owl??(reffering to OLL) i thought it was an animal"
Me:*facepalm* Orientatio n of Last layer"
Person: "Oh, then what do Pills(reffering to PLL) have to do with anything?"
Me:*bigger facepalm and walks away*


----------



## Novriil (May 23, 2009)

Gparker said:


> 394:
> 
> Person: " How do you do the last part?"
> Me: " Last layer?"
> ...



hahaha  hillarious... this topic is so funny 

My brother while scrambling:
Now, that to here, that to here, yes... almost, that to here and so on... -.- SO FREAKIN' ANNOYING!! 

and my sister when I get it together:
Damn! again? I have o scramble it more.. *and then does it like 30 minutes -.-*


----------



## IamWEB (May 24, 2009)

2 Facts:

1. A lot of these aren't even while scrambling, lol.
2. The creator of this amazing thread has only posted twice now, and I'm assuming both posts were here...

EDIT: That's actually 2 posts outside of Off-Topic, and several posts are in this thead.
He hasn't been on since shortly after creating this thead... He'd be proud at the progress.


----------



## Nukoca (May 24, 2009)

Thieflordz5 said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > Person: I'm going to make sure no pieces are touching each other.
> ...



Yeah, I know that... it's funny just because I tell them that just to get them to stop scrambling.


----------



## TheBigCube112 (May 24, 2009)

After my previous mistake I get tiles for ALL of my cubes right when I get it.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (May 30, 2009)

TheBigCube112 said:


> After my previous mistake I get tiles for ALL of my cubes right when I get it.



What was your last mistake? letting someone borrow your cube and having them rip off the stickers?
A girl tried to switch two stickers (white/yellow) on my tiled cube, I seriously was ticked off. Her retort was "I had to make ONE cube you couldn't solve..."
Never gona let HER borrow my cube again...


----------



## sooland (May 30, 2009)

395

Person:Can I scramble your cube?
Me: Sure. (Hands he/her diy)
Person: *pop* NOO! I'm sooooo sorry that i broke your cube!
Me: *sighs* You didn't break it, you just popped it.
(Puts cube back together and solves it)
Person: WOAH!!!!!


----------



## TheBigCube112 (May 30, 2009)

Thieflordz5 said:


> TheBigCube112 said:
> 
> 
> > After my previous mistake I get tiles for ALL of my cubes right when I get it.
> ...




Last time I got a new cube. I didnt have tiles so a person borrows it and I let him take it home for one day. when it comes back only 6 stickers were intact!


----------



## vvtopkar (May 30, 2009)

396.
" Pssshh. I *know* that you can solve it. _Anyone_ can solve it in 30 seconds. It's just a bunch of _algorithms_ anyway!!"

Then I give them my alg binder and a scrambled cube and start my stopwatch....

Some people can be so annoying......


----------



## KubeKid73 (May 30, 2009)

Lmao. I hate when people are like, "Its just the same thing over and over again. Like R U Ri Ui."


----------



## Nukoca (May 31, 2009)

#398

Me: It's called cubing. Or speedcubing. Whatever.

Dude:_ Speedcubing?_ That sounds like a drug!

Me: ...

Dude: It's like, 'Hey, you want to go _speedcubing_?' 'Hey, you want to go smoke some _speedcubing_?' ROFL

Me: ...


----------



## cuber525 (May 31, 2009)

i KNOW I HATE THAT SO MUCH...and they call you a cheater when you look at them scrambling. i hate noobs. and when the solve one side with the edges and corners not oriented, and then say that one time they did it to everyside and it was solved...i really really hate noobs now.... now im angry !!! yay this is my first post!


----------



## JTW2007 (May 31, 2009)

399. 

Me: *solving*
Person: I remember when those came out, everyone said they were impossible.
Me: Yeah, there are actually a lot of people who can do them now.
Person: Well, yeah, but only if they switch the stickers around. *walks away 5 seconds through my solve*
Me: *sigh*

I hate how short people's attention spans are these days.



cuber525 said:


> and when the solve one side with the edges and corners not oriented



Possible...?



cuber525 said:


> yay this is my first post!



Happy first post.


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 31, 2009)

Noob: "I've always wondered what the inside looks like. I think they have magnets in them."
Me: *pops out a piece*
Noob: "Whoa, you can do that?!"
Me: "Uh, yeah."
Noob: "What is that?"
Me: "It's the core, it connects all the pieces together with screws."
Noob: "So where are the magnets?"
Me: *facepalm*


----------



## DcF1337 (May 31, 2009)

TheBigCube112 said:


> Thieflordz5 said:
> 
> 
> > TheBigCube112 said:
> ...




Even before I learnt how to solve the cube, I NEVER, EVER thought of peeling the stickers of and pasting them back. I knew it wasn't effective, and even if you pasted them back properly, you don't gain anything by solving it that way.

But my young cousins all resort to peeling the stickers off. Why? Are we naturally... more intelligent than them, or what?


----------



## Musje (May 31, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> cuber525 said:
> 
> 
> > and when the solve one side with the edges and corners not oriented
> ...



I think he means solving 1 side not permuted 
so like the white side is all white but the "bars" around it aren't the same color. (like last layer just before doing the PLL algorithm(s)

You can do that, but not keep doing it for all sides as you'd obviously mess up the previous sides and have problems with the first layer again even if you didn't mess up the previous sides.


----------



## Nukoca (May 31, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Noob: "I've always wondered what the inside looks like. I think they have magnets in them."
> Me: *pops out a piece*
> Noob: "Whoa, you can do that?!"
> Me: "Uh, yeah."
> ...



You have failed to number your post #400.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 31, 2009)

#401
Me: *solving OH*
Noob: *walks up to me* my friend solved a 7x7 BLD, one handed and in 5 secs
Me: WTF


----------



## Nukoca (May 31, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> #400
> Me: *solving OH*
> Noob: *walks up to me* my friend solved a 7x7 BLD, one handed and in 5 secs
> Me: WTF



That'd be #401.

The dude who forgot to number his got #400.


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 31, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > #400
> ...



Haha sorry 'bout that, I didn't look at the numbering system, I thought that had been screwed up at about the 150 mark but I guess it got figured out again.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 1, 2009)

#402:

Friend: What's your fastest time?
Me: About 45 seconds
Friend: *laughs*
Me: Um, I've only been cubing for a month so that's not bad at all
Friend: No, I just think it's funny that you time yourself

#403:

Friend: I'll scramble it for you and you ahve to solve it in a minute
Me: ...ok
Friend: *Scrambles* Hey, stop looking you cheater!
Me: ...ok
Friend: You get to look at each side for 3 seconds before you start. *starts to hold the cube up so I can see only one side with the others covered, then rotates it after 3 seconds*
Me: Actually, you're supposed to let me look at the whole thing for 15 seconds.
Friend: No, you have to look at each side for 3 seconds so it's 18 seconds total. You should be glad I'm giving you extra time.
Me: *facepalm* 

So when I solved it, he started counting out loud way too fast, so even though I definately did a sub-minute solve he counted 70 seconds.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 1, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> So when I solved it, he started counting out loud way too fast, so even though I definately did a sub-minute solve he counted 70 seconds.



I hate when people count down my solves.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 1, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I hate when people count down my solves.


 I hate when people don't give me time to inspect the cube


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate when people count down my solves.
> ...



Jacob15728 hates when people do both.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 2, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> #403:
> 
> Friend: I'll scramble it for you and you ahve to solve it in a minute
> Me: ...ok
> ...



You should probably not stay friends with someone who's that much of a jerk (and that stupid). You'll regret it later on.


----------



## shelley (Jun 2, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate when people count down my solves.
> ...



Easy way around that: ask them, "Hey, do you have a stopwatch, or a watch with a second hand or something?" As they fumble with that, it buys you a few seconds to inspect without actually seeming like you're taking time to inspect.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 2, 2009)

shelley said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



that's actually a good idea. I think I'll use that from now on


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 2, 2009)

shelley said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



Haha, nice. I should do that.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 2, 2009)

shelley said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...


 that won't work for me, I always wear a digital watch


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 2, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



You should just hand them your watch, say there is a stop-watch function on it, and then when they are trying to figure out how it works, you can inspect your cube!!!


----------



## Aub227 (Jun 5, 2009)

The worst, and I'm sure I'm not the only one who has heard this more than once... 
"can you do it without looking?"
(my response) sure, here scramble it and hand it back when you're done.
He hands it back, and the second I start memorizing the cube I hear... "you cheater, you're not supposed to look! I thought you said you can do it without looking!" My thought.... "IDIOT"


----------



## qqwref (Jun 5, 2009)

Aub227 said:


> The worst, and I'm sure I'm not the only one who has heard this more than once...
> "can you do it without looking?"
> (my response) sure, here scramble it and hand it back when you're done.
> He hands it back, and the second I start memorizing the cube I hear... "you cheater, you're not supposed to look! I thought you said you can do it without looking!" My thought.... "IDIOT"



Haha, yeah, I wonder what people actually expect you to do. Intuitively know what the stickers are? Simply do it behind their back without ever seeing it? That's basically asking for a magic trick, not a show of skill.


----------



## byu (Jun 5, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Aub227 said:
> 
> 
> > The worst, and I'm sure I'm not the only one who has heard this more than once...
> ...



They think the stickers feel different.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 5, 2009)

byu said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Aub227 said:
> ...



Haha  I'll make every color feel different under my finger  evil plan but works


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 5, 2009)

I constantly get when I have my 2x2
"Woah! a 2x2... is is harder to solve than a 3x3?"
Me: What do you think?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thieflordz5 said:


> I constantly get when I have my 2x2
> "Woah! a 2x2... is is harder to solve than a 3x3?"
> Me: What do you think?



I get:

Person: Hey, is that a four one?
Me: It's a 2x2x2.
Person: I bet I could solve that.
Me: Solves, does six moves, and hands it to them.
Person: Comes back an hour later and says, "Are you sure this one's easier?"
Me: I never said it was. You need algorithms from the 3x3.
Person: What logarithms?


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 7, 2009)

Aub227 said:


> The worst, and I'm sure I'm not the only one who has heard this more than once...
> "can you do it without looking?"
> (my response) sure, here scramble it and hand it back when you're done.
> He hands it back, and the second I start memorizing the cube I hear... "you cheater, you're not supposed to look! I thought you said you can do it without looking!" My thought.... "IDIOT"



If someone said that to me, I would seriously hit them...


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 7, 2009)

Thieflordz5 said:


> I constantly get when I have my 2x2
> "Woah! a 2x2... is is harder to solve than a 3x3?"
> Me: What do you think?



I've had people ask me whether a 4x4x4 is easier than a 3x3x3 because the "squares are smaller". >_>


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 7, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Thieflordz5 said:
> 
> 
> > I constantly get when I have my 2x2
> ...



that's classic. at least some of the people who come up to me have some brain and say that the 4x4 is harder since there are no fixed centers...and then they blow it when they see my 7x7 and they go "OMG is that like an 12x12. OMFG its not even a cube, etc. etc."


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 7, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Thieflordz5 said:
> ...



When I tell people that I'm bringing my 7x7 I warn them that it isn't even a cube... I don't think I've actually showed them my 7x7 come to think of it...


----------



## Rozir (Jun 7, 2009)

i thought i was the only person that brung there cube to school and got a barrage of dumb questions........ lol

i thought wrong!


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 7, 2009)

Buggy793 said:


> Geez, some non-cubers can be really stupid...
> Don't know the number, but:
> (This is during a 3x3 solve)
> 
> ...



I would say "Well it's obvious that he was wrong as he can't solve it...
Hm... Can you scramble this for me? Oh, and do it in a place I can't see it..." and then get some sub-30 solve and shut them up...
Or just do 10 moves on a cube with the "friend" watching (make sure they're fast) and say "Oh you obviously had enough time to memorize that... right?
Make it something easy like (R U L D)*3 or something so you can easily reverse it
They'll be in shock


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 7, 2009)

Person: Can I scramble that?
*Hands them cube. Cube pops.*
Me(In obvious jest): WHAT DID YOU DO?!?
Them: Well I'm not buying you a new one. This was probably over $100. Just glue it.
Me: I was just joking*Puts it together*
Them: You can put together a cube that costs over $100?
*facepalm*


----------



## qqwref (Jun 7, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I've had people ask me whether a 4x4x4 is easier than a 3x3x3 because the "squares are smaller". >_>



Hahahah, that's pretty epic as far as fail goes. (Don't those people think? I mean, a keychain cube has smaller pieces than a normal cube, but obviously it's equally easy...)


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 7, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I've had people ask me whether a 4x4x4 is easier than a 3x3x3 because the "squares are smaller". >_>
> ...



With that logic, Eastsheen 2x2s are the hardest cubes ever.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 7, 2009)

> Person: I'm going to make sure no pieces are touching each other.
> 
> Me: (to make them stop scrambling) It's actually mathematically impossible.


It's physically impossible.

4xx: (I took my square-1 to school)
"OMG! He's got a new turny stupid crap cube again!"
n00b: Can I scramble it?
Me: You probably can't... It turns in a *pause* magical way.
n00b: Yeah sure. Just give me that thing.
Me: *hands cube*
n00b: *does half a / turn, turns it back again, does (487, -487) and half a / again, tries to turn another way, hands it back and says: "F*CK YOU! CHOKE IN THAT CRAP THING!"
Me: Whatever dude, that you're stupid, doesn't mean that I have to put a cube in my mouth... *does parity algorithm* Look. This is the correct way to turn it.
n00b: Aha. give it to me again, now I know how it works.
Me: *hands cube*
n00b: does /(4, -4), tries / again, and walks away angrily. 

When he was around the corner I laughed too hard with my friends


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 7, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



I'm gonna have to go with the cube tables. And it's not just because they're not turnable.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 10, 2009)

Buggy793 said:


> Geez, some non-cubers can be really stupid...
> Don't know the number, but:
> (This is during a 3x3 solve)
> 
> ...



"No, you actually have to systematically cycle through all 43 quintillion combinations until it's solved."


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 10, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> "No, you actually have to systematically cycle through all 43 quintillion combinations until it's solved."



Let's see... how should I say this... aha:


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 11, 2009)

I actually have to keep from slapping my forehead when I'm talking to some people about cubes. Some of them are like "Have you heard of those ones that are like... 4 on each side?" 
Me:*pretending to be enthusiastic* "Yeah, sure, those are awesome!"


----------



## Odin (Jun 11, 2009)

4XX: When a non-cuber walks up to me.

End of thread xD


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 11, 2009)

My dads friend: I think that I can solve it because I know some pi and logorithums
Me: i donno
My dads friend: well I have a degree in maths
facepalm..


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 11, 2009)

My world geo teacher actually taped me solving OH because he had a friend who didn't believe that I could solve it... showed Him...


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bump, because it's an epic thread, don't get angry at me 
I also think people have more to say, of course, I'll make a post of my own.

I was cubing outside the library, when a guy comes over and asks me how to solve it. I show him CFOP (and said that O/PLL felt a bit restrictive at times) and told him about Roux as well.
He then asked me about "Larger cubes" (I had my 6x6... my Meffert's 4's hadn't come in and I'm too lazy to carry around 5/7...) and I told him (in the simplest terms) of what Redux was. the end of the conversation was as follows:
Him-So, what do you do for a living?
Me-I don't do anything, I'm a student...
Him-At CU? (Colorado University... a Collage)
Me-Actually, no, I'm going into High School...
Him-Woah...


----------



## V-te (Jul 16, 2009)

*Finishes solving* Woah!! *friend takes cube to other friend* Look I solved it!!!
GRRRR >=(((


----------



## cube_addict0r (Apr 28, 2010)

My mom: You just looked up on the Internet how to solve it, that's not fair! I think you just do the same moves over and over again, which is what you looked up.

After explaining that what I am searching for are algorithms to get things done quicker, and that there is no foolproof sequence of moves that will get the cube solved since there are 4.3252 * 10^19 combinations, she's still not convinced. :fp


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, lots of bumps today.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah I know, there have been so many bumps in the last couple of days.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 28, 2010)

Agreed.

Hmm...

Megaminx: 'It's a Rubik's Hexagon!'


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 28, 2010)

*Watches me solve it for like the 5th time* I think I get how you do it!
Me: Really? How?
You move your fingers so fast you're taking it apart and putting it back together!
Me: Anyone else have a guess?

:fp


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 28, 2010)

When they grab it off you and say "dude I can solve it like a pro" and frantically move their fingers and hands as fast as they can trying to look fast, and after 10 seconds they drop it and they've moved like 2 sides.

When I play with my little 24 mm 2x2x2 cube "aww, look, it's so cute!"

*they do M2 E2 S2* "OMG LOOK A DID AN AWESOME PATTERN, I'M A GENIUS!"

"You use algorithms? When I was a kid, I just looked at it and figured out what moves to do. I dunno how to do it now, not tried it for ages."

"I know a guy who can - " *PUNCH*


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 28, 2010)

#423:

Yeah, I checked >_>.

"Do you scramble it the same way every time? That's cheating!"

#424:

"What's the secret?"

(Sends shivers down my spine 
Body's aching all the time) Bohemian Rhapsody ftw!


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 28, 2010)

#425

It's easy when you know the ''logarithms''

#426

Pffff, it's only a mathematic formula. Once you know it, it is sooo easy!


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 28, 2010)

#427 (looking at my chipped stickers)
''Awww, that's it! You change places of all stickers!''

They don't get it's easier to solve or disassemble reassemle than resticker...


----------



## chris410 (Apr 28, 2010)

pcharles93 said:


> 58. "I solved it once, it took like 4 hours." My response: "Cool! Can I see?"


I heard this one the other day, a person said, I solved it on my own, it took me a week and I didn't use algorithms because that's cheating. Yet, they can never do it again...:confused:


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 28, 2010)

They all seem to have it randomly after a week or 3 years. They just _*don't remember*_ how they did it


----------



## Hiero (Apr 28, 2010)

Heard this at the bank the other day. "I used to go to high school with a kid who could solve it in 8 seconds." He is from Texas, so I think I can count on one hand the number of cubers that are sub-15 recently from Texas. I guess he just happened to go to school with one of you guys.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 28, 2010)

Me: If you have ever solved a cube, you will always be able to do it again.
Some other dude: Youre wrong, because I fixed the squares on anarubix cube once and I cant never do it again



Spoiler



grammar fail :fp


----------



## chris410 (Apr 28, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> They all seem to have it randomly after a week or 3 years. They just _*don't remember*_ how they did it



That's funny yet pretty accurate! Week or 3 years!

Someone stated that a fast solve leads to a non-cuber's conclusion of some sort of repeated sequence of movements. So, I tend to walk people through a solve, that usually gives them some bit of appreciation. Of course, I always tell them about the sub 10 and sub 9 second cubers who think through solutions far in advance.

I do encourage people to learn how to solve the cube however, most do not want to put in any type of effort...as soon as the word "learn" and "algorithm" are said they tend to shy away. The few that do want to learn I teach them intuitive Cross, intuitive F2L, and last layer beginner's method. I would offer to show 2-Look OLL/PLL however, I have not come across anyone who wanted to put that much effort.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 28, 2010)

Actually, I have a friend who was not interested at all in the beginning. I taught him beginner's method and by that time it was too late, CUBADDICTION SYNDROM 

He learned almost all PLL now and knows 2LOLL. For F2L, he does all corners first then all second layer edges. He's becoming good. I hate him because he progresses very fast with me as his teacher  I learned all by myself searching randomly on YouTube and Google...and I had no competition with friends 

Every single one, after learning the algs, they go : ''It's not hard to remember afterall ''


----------



## Feryll (Apr 28, 2010)

I swear, I will never forgive myself after what I did in 6th grade. There was someone doing it for a talent show in what I heard was just under a minute. On the microphone it sounded like he was peeling the stickers off (I wasn't a cuber back then) and I had a good laugh or two imagining someone peeling the stickers off for a talent show. Of course, I never told anyone or even met the guy. He was in 8th grade then, and so maybe we'll go to the same high school, and the apprentice shall overcome the master.

Anyone remember their own nubbiness from the dark days of non-cubism?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 28, 2010)

Feryll said:


> and the apprentice shall overcome the master.


lol epic.


----------



## Joël (Apr 29, 2010)

428) My grandma, after applying the moves R r M2 r' R' r R r2 R M' r2, looks up to me: "Is it scrambled yet?".
429) Random ppl: "I am so bad at this; I can't even scramble it! I am trying to scramble it, but it's only getting more solved... I am going to solve it by accident".


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 29, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Anyone remember their own nubbiness from the dark days of non-cubism?



I actually peeled the stickers off once.

Thankfully that was with my own cube, or else I might not be here.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm solving and I'm up to PLL with a J perm.
RichardZhang: R perm!
Since my J and R perm algs are so similar, I mess up.


----------



## Billym135 (May 2, 2010)

"god, its would take me like, 4 hours to solve that he can solve it in a minute" my dad always says this when talking to his friends.


----------



## SuperStrawberry (May 2, 2010)

Bus Driver: I can solve it in under 50 seconds
Me: cool I can solve it in under 35
Bus Driver: Yeah Right
*solves in under 35 seconds*
Bus Driver: You got lucky
MEe....


----------



## Feryll (May 2, 2010)

SuperStrawberry said:


> Bus Driver: I can solve it in under 50 seconds
> Me: cool I can solve it in under 35
> Bus Driver: Yeah Right
> *solves in under 35 seconds*
> ...



Bus driver got pwned.


----------



## chris410 (May 2, 2010)

I was talking to someone earlier today and he made the typical statement of, "I solved it once" however, after the pause he said with a guide, it was nice to hear this instead of the usual stories.


----------



## adfoote (May 2, 2010)

Me: *does T perm*
other person: how do you turn two sides at the same time?
this same thing happened twice in one day
THE NEXT DAY 
other person: yea i went home and tried to turn two sides at the same time on mine and it broke (popped) 
Me: :confused:


----------



## IamWEB (May 2, 2010)

Hiero said:


> ...cubers that are sub-15 recently from Texas.


----------



## buelercuber (May 2, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Me: If you have ever solved a cube, you will always be able to do it again.
> Some other dude: Youre wrong, because I fixed the squares on anarubix cube once and I cant never do it again
> 
> 
> ...



i hate it when kids say it like this:" hey can you solve the ERUBIX cube?"

like the "a" infront of it magically turns into and "E" and becomes part of the name. and sound like they said an "x" instead of a "k's"
:fp


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 2, 2010)

430. HEY! You are using a computer to scramble it, so you can just look back at your moves! Cheater! (I actually do this so that I _don't_ cheat.


----------



## Ranzha (May 2, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> 430. HEY! You are using a computer to scramble it, so you can just look back at your moves! Cheater! (I actually do this so that I _don't_ cheat.



431.) As I open CCT: "Hey, do those moves solve it for you? Cheater."


----------



## Chester (May 29, 2010)

432: Anything that involves stickers.


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 29, 2010)

433: If you use a program to scramble it, can't you just do the same thing backwards?


----------



## person123 (May 30, 2010)

434. * looks at 7x7* dewd that looks like a marshmallow! (wtf?)


----------



## Ranzha (May 31, 2010)

435.) When someone scrambles my 3x3, they say, "I'll scramble it so hard, you can't solve it." On one occasion, the cube popped a row, so I checked EO and CO, popped the pieces back in, and hoped to not get PLL parity. As I got to the L6E (when I was using Roux, a LONG time ago), I noticed I had PLL parity and, after the UF and UB edges were swapped, did an F-perm and consequently had the UFR and UBR corners switched.
I popped out the pieces and inserted them correctly, and the scrambler said, "Stop cheating! I knew you couldn't solve it."
I then said, "It was unsolvable--the way I put the--"
"You were wrong! I made it unsolvable!"

[rant]
I really hate when I have to pop out pieces to fix a 3x3 parity, or even if my cube pops on its own, for the outcome more often than not is a "Cheater", "You can't do it", or "Save it for the pros" comment.
What is even more-so agitating is that when we cubers try explaining the parity process, non-cubers unleash their stubbornness and make no attempt to hear what is correct from a person who knows what s/he is doing.

Will we always have to put up with this madness?


----------



## Edward (May 31, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 435.) When someone scrambles my 3x3, they say, "I'll scramble it so hard, you can't solve it." On one occasion, the cube popped a row, so I checked EO and CO, popped the pieces back in, and hoped to not get PLL parity. As I got to the L6E (when I was using Roux, a LONG time ago), I noticed I had PLL parity and, after the UF and UB edges were swapped, did an F-perm and consequently had the UFR and UBR corners switched.
> I popped out the pieces and inserted them correctly, and the scrambler said, "Stop cheating! I knew you couldn't solve it."
> I then said, "It was unsolvable--the way I put the--"
> "You were wrong! I made it unsolvable!"
> ...



If you saw someone that had an amazing skill, but did something that looked like cheating, wouldn't you call them on it?


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 1, 2010)

Edward said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > 435.) When someone scrambles my 3x3, they say, "I'll scramble it so hard, you can't solve it." On one occasion, the cube popped a row, so I checked EO and CO, popped the pieces back in, and hoped to not get PLL parity. As I got to the L6E (when I was using Roux, a LONG time ago), I noticed I had PLL parity and, after the UF and UB edges were swapped, did an F-perm and consequently had the UFR and UBR corners switched.
> ...



Yes, but I wouldn't stop him/her from explaining him/herself.


----------



## foxfan352 (Jun 1, 2010)

436.)Dang your so freekin' smart
437.)I know how you solved it you just memorized the the movments
438.)I know how you solved it you just did RUR'U' until it was fixed

whener I got some of these replies I just do an edge cycle/flip and tell them to solve it and say: "Here I made it easy for you"

439.)After I get the first layer "WOW you got one side"


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Mar 26, 2011)

440. I'm tryin to fix it. A piece popped out.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 27, 2011)

441. (While I'm solving the cube) Oh!!! He's got one side!! Oh! Now he almost has another side!!! (second layer complete; finishes OLL/PLL) Wait. WTF?! (This is assuming I solved it slow enough to allow comments in time)

...Many people don't realise speedcubers don't use The Fail Method, and instead solve in layers, NOT SIDES.


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 27, 2011)

442. "Give me a go (steals cube and turns one side) look I'm the fastest (turns one side) YEAH I'm faster than you"


----------



## cookieyo145 (Mar 27, 2011)

443.This downgrades my asian status.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 27, 2011)

444. It was all scrambled up then he turned randomly then did some wierd stuff with this move and then it was solved?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 27, 2011)

Im going to get all ten sides fast. (Scrambling 3x3)


----------



## JyH (Mar 27, 2011)

446. WTF, it's so fast, like one turn right after the other.

447. He's just memorizing what moves he does, so he does them in reverse to solve it.


----------



## gundamslicer (Mar 27, 2011)

448: pops* you cheated!

449: you cheated cuz u looked at the algorithms


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 27, 2011)

@everyone starting from no. 436: This is not the 'Non-cubers say the darndest things' thread


----------



## tozies24 (Mar 27, 2011)

450. (me scrambling not at a computer) Are you doing that without even looking?
451. scrambling again after solve, you must have 500 math equations going through your head at once.


----------



## JyH (Mar 27, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> @everyone starting from no. 436: This is not the 'Non-cubers say the darndest things' thread


 
101 Annoying Things You've Heard Your Friends Say While Scrambling Your Cube

Thus, annoying.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 27, 2011)

JyH said:


> 101 Annoying Things You've Heard *Your Friends Say While Scrambling Your Cube*
> 
> Thus, annoying.


 
Fail.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 27, 2011)

452: *while scrambling my green cube* classmates: Is the green one harder or easier than the normal cube?


----------



## hoopee (Mar 28, 2011)

453: I was once training 2x2x2 cube. My friend says "isn't that easy?" Then i give the cube to him and say: Try yourself. 10 seconds later he hands the cube back and says: umm.. no.(yeah, that wasnt annoying at the end but the first comment was  )


----------



## hoolahoop (Aug 15, 2013)

454. The yellow is easier then the white.
456. Your scramble is so short, you're a cheater.
457. Why do you keep cubing, it is so boring.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 15, 2013)

hoolahoop said:


> 454. The yellow is easier then the white.
> 456. Your scramble is so short, you're a cheater.
> 457. Why do you keep cubing, it is so boring.


I would be surprised if non cubers knew about the word 'cubing'.

On an excursion. Teacher takes me cube to scramble. Some random kid from the other side of the bus says to the teacher "Try not to put 2 colours together, it makes it easier to solve." (I don't see how separating 2 colours makes it harder)


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 16, 2013)

Epicbump

459. Spanish teacher asks for my extremely loose Zhanchi, takes it without my answer, stands there and makes a "cool face" and mashes the cube in her hands stupidly. Cube explodes all over classroom, and I nearly lose several torpedoes. Whole class cracks up.
She gave me a bag for the cube and said "I think you need a new aroobriks crube!" (Yes that's how she pronounced it, and she was fully American so she didn't have accent problems. No racism.)


----------



## BaconCuber (Aug 18, 2013)

I know I am guilty of this too, but the people that say these things don't know they are being irritating. So next time someone says "I just peeled the stickers off," just forgive them. ;D


----------



## Branflakeftw (Aug 22, 2013)

460. "I can solve 4 or 5 sides! It is the last one that always gets me!" xD


----------



## Spaxxy (Aug 23, 2013)

462: (After I show them that you can twist a corner) *Hides it from me, twists a corner, and continues scrambling* Here, solve it! (After I fix the twist) Hey, you cheated!


----------



## BoBoGuy (Aug 23, 2013)

463. You should get a 20x20!
464. There's some kin of trick, right?
465. Hey watch me. *Does U, U'* I solved it!


----------



## BoBoGuy (Aug 23, 2013)

466. What's your best? (5.72) What's the wr? (5.55) Then you're so close!
(It's unofficial, stupid.)


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 23, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> 466. What's your best? (5.72) What's the wr? (5.55) Then you're so close!



Whats stupid about that?
You're saying that your solve was not close to WR?


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 24, 2013)

the most anoying thing people say when im scrambling is, "WOW! he can even do it without looking!". so much :fp


----------



## rj (Aug 27, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> the most anoying thing people say when im scrambling is, "WOW! he can even do it without looking!". so much :fp



I get that, and, "$10 for THAT? What a rip-off!" (talking about Wittwo v1)


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 30, 2013)

467: (After popping it during scrambling): Oh no I broke it! That's a sh*&@"t cube get a proper rubiks one!


----------



## rj (Aug 31, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> 467: (After popping it during scrambling): Oh no I broke it! That's a sh*&@"t cube get a proper rubiks one!



Well, a poppable cube is


PeelingStickers said:


> sh*&@"t


 to me.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 31, 2013)

yeah, but usually non cubers find the strangest ways to pop cubes tha never pop on me. ie: trying to turn "like a speedcuber" results in extremely rough turning resulting in extreme pops...


----------



## KongShou (Aug 31, 2013)

Can you do it without looking? 
No.
Can you do it behind your back then?
:fp


----------



## rj (Sep 1, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> yeah, but usually non cubers find the strangest ways to pop cubes tha never pop on me. ie: trying to turn "like a speedcuber" results in extremely rough turning resulting in extreme pops...



I know. It's freaky. Non-cubers should pop-test cubes.


----------



## Tarhilion (Sep 2, 2013)

468:

Me: *Solves cube multiple times*
Non-cuber: "You're like Stan Lee's superhuman!"
Me: :fp


----------



## kcl (Sep 3, 2013)

rj said:


> Well, a poppable cube is to me.



Any cube is poppable. Yeah. Even a Weilong.


----------



## rj (Sep 3, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Any cube is poppable. Yeah. Even a Weilong.



Just try mine.


----------



## kcl (Sep 3, 2013)

rj said:


> Just try mine.



Either the cube doesn't turn and you are unable to remove pieces that you need to, or it can pop.


----------



## ianliu64 (Sep 3, 2013)

Friend: Let me scramble it.
Me: -.-


----------



## rj (Sep 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Either the cube doesn't turn and you are unable to remove pieces that you need to, or it can pop.



I have to twist, yank, twist, yank, in that order to get an edge out.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 4, 2013)

rj said:


> I have to twist, yank, twist, yank, in that order to get an edge out.


Probably really tight then. So that's how you keep your cubes unpoppable?


----------



## hoolahoop (Sep 4, 2013)

469. Me: *solving cube in front of timer*
Girl: *watches*
Me: *stops timer and scrambles the cube immediately*
Girl: Why did you stop it?
Me: Because I already solved it.
Girl: Then what's that? *points at scrambled cube*
Me: :fp


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 5, 2013)

*Solving with a white cube* Then stopped while scrambling...
"So your cube's Japanese?"
"No it's made by a Chinese company. But the Japanese have a different color scheme! Tis cool"
"Oh, so your black cube is Japanese and white cubes are Chinese? 

:fp


----------



## rj (Sep 6, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Probably really tight then. So that's how you keep your cubes unpoppable?



Not all of them. Only Weilong.


----------



## kcl (Sep 6, 2013)

rj said:


> Not all of them. Only Weilong.



Well that's why you have popping issues.. Of all your cubes the Weilong can afford to be loosest of them all.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 8, 2013)

471. At the doc's office, a lady stares at me scrambling and solving my cube over and over again for a few minutes, and then... "Have you ever solved that thing?"
(I guess I go right back to scrambling the moment it's done that she couldn't tell I had already solved it a dozen times.)


----------



## kcl (Sep 10, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> 471. At the doc's office, a lady stares at me scrambling and solving my cube over and over again for a few minutes, and then... "Have you ever solved that thing?"
> (I guess I go right back to scrambling the moment it's done that she couldn't tell I had already solved it a dozen times.)



Lol people do that to me a lot


----------



## EternalE (Sep 20, 2013)

Dentist: "I can only do one side! how many can you do?"
Me: "Six."


----------



## kcl (Sep 20, 2013)

EternalE said:


> Dentist: "I can only do one side! how many can you do?"
> Me: "Six."



That made me laugh really hard


----------



## 1LastSolve (Sep 20, 2013)

(inb4 someone said dis already) Its a risk qq...

472. I saw a newspaper article hes using an illegal cube it was on the wall street journal (qq...)
473. You cheated, you scrambled, so you obviously did it in an order where you can solve it. Let me scramble it (Pop) oops...


----------



## EternalE (Sep 21, 2013)

don't blame the non cubists for thinking that. they think it's physically impossible.


Also: I was teaching my friend the beginners method. 
Me: "And now you have the first layer done!"
Friend: "No!"
Me: "How so?"
Friend: "The entire cube is not solved, you will still need to interfere with the first layer to finish the rest of your cube."
Me: *facepalm


----------

